# 360'rs - What are you playing???



## ch0psy

So this is a thread for all the xbox 360 players out there!!!

what are you playing???

im current stuck into Dirt 2 at the moment, i find it ok... it starting to get to the stage where it is getting hard (and im hardly even into it)

but its pretty awesome!!!

(dear mods, please close this if you want)


----------



## L2R

fifa 09 


still

fookin love it


----------



## ch0psy

i see you, and i raise you

FIFA 10... as mentioned in its thread... the improvement from 08 is amazing, i didnt get to play 09 very much...

so many options... what to do what to do...


----------



## atri

im currently replaying bioshock.


----------



## theotherside

^^ Bioshock is the shit. I am playing Madden 2010 and Top spin 2 the most at the moment.


----------



## Jek

nothing. damn disc drive broke. so, I can only watch netflix movies.

apparently, according to a friend of mine, microsoft admitted to 55% of all xboxes having some kind of defect. that's a horrid number considering the amount of systems out there.


----------



## L2R

can't wait to get fifa 10

but as of tomorrow, i'll be playing gtaiv: ballad of gay tony
for sure


----------



## ch0psy

so im moving along in Dirt 2... i have smashed all the london events and up to level 24XP... of a total of 30 i think...

has anyone played Need For Speed shift yet? i have heard and read that the drifting its mega hard...


----------



## delta_9

No halo players in here? 
I'm gonna be right pissed off if/when the H2 servers are shut down. 



> apparently, according to a friend of mine, microsoft admitted to 55% of all xboxes having some kind of defect. that's a horrid number considering the amount of systems out there.


The "red ring of death" isn't really much of a problem anymore.  Microsoft has pretty much fixed most of the bugs in the newer 360s as far as I can tell.


----------



## D's

Unreal Tournament 3. Pretty cool yo, I like games like this, I used to play UT on the PC and fucking loved the co-op play. Even if your off line you got bots that you can play, you can alter all the weapons and set shit like snipers only and low gravity.
cool shit!!!
I lost my halo 3 and gears of war 2 >:[[[[[
its somewhere in my messy ass room lol.


----------



## ch0psy

im playing tiger woods 10 at the moment, i love this game

im having issues with doing full wedge shots, they only have about 50% power, which blows... but i can work around it.


----------



## ch0psy

has anyone got DJ Hero yet???

im thinking i might get it for myself as a xmas present... 

i should be getting $80 in vouchers to a shop where i can get it from, so here's hoping...


----------



## Transcendence

Forza 3 with MS wheel.


----------



## D's

Gears of war 2 on Insane using pistols n snipers only  pretty fun.


----------



## delta_9

Gears of War 1 > Gears of War 2
Halo 1 > Everything > Halo 3


----------



## D's

delta_9 said:


> Gears of War 1 > Gears of War 2
> Halo 1 > Everything > Halo 3


pistols are to ez in gears of war 1 ,
It's cool tho I think it's scarier that Gears 2.
Everytime Gears2 starts and u see the comic strip thing that Always gives me the chill bumps. 
plus when they get drilled down into the ground, wow talk about chill bumps


----------



## tank90

cod waw waiting for tuesday for modern warfare 2


----------



## ch0psy

midnight release of warfare 2 tonight... w00t w00t


----------



## TheTwighlight

Bioshock and Army of Two. Think I might finally play Half-Life 2.


----------



## atri

been playing borderlands, tekken 6 and tonight ill be playing MW2


----------



## D's

duke nukem on xbox arcade


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

Resident Evil 5, Gears of War 2 (Still), Call of Duty World at War (ZOMBIES!), Madden 2010, UFC Unidisputed 2009. Going to go pick up Modern Warfare 2 very soon. How is Borderlands? Also  has anyone seen the preview for the EA Mixed Martial Arts game that has Fedor and the strikeforce/affliction league in it? The graphics look outstanding if they are from actual gameplay.


----------



## ch0psy

i started playing forza last night... once i got over the 50% level of dirt 2... 

the difference in game is amazing... you cant really drift or play dodgems with a shitty F class car...

im hopefully picking up MW2 tomorrow...

From what i have heard you can do the campaign in "normal" mode for 5 hours... since im usually shithouse at FPS games, actually im shithouse at most games that aren't sports base. I will hopefully be able to do it in about 10 hours...


----------



## D's

I liked the other ones better, but this is more graphicy, cool shit!


----------



## D's

Fable "The Lost Chapters".


----------



## ch0psy

im loving forza... the in car view is so detailed and awesome.

im about half way thru season 3, which seem to be getting longer and longer (obviously) but not so much harder and harder...


----------



## EA-1475

Silent Hill: Homecoming



ch0psy said:


> has anyone got DJ Hero yet???



No but I've heard it rules from someone whose opinion I highly respect.


----------



## D's

Rock Band II
>:D

AWESOME!!!
I'm singing and playing guitar!
I is so specials. 
^,^


----------



## ch0psy

lol,

i actually played DJ hero set up in a store in sydney the other day

it was HIGHLY addictive... i didnt want to go back to work, i wasnt able to hear it properly... but im sure with a decent sound system, it would be awesome to sit back and play while having a quiet night in with a few friends...


----------



## Max Power

EA-1475 said:


> No but I've heard it rules from someone whose opinion I highly respect.



Thanks man. Don't get your hopes too high up though, I wasn't being that serious!


----------



## D's

Oblivion!
then
Left for Dead 2!
:D


----------



## EA-1475

OK, I just started playing Bioshock today.

  And yeah, it's really fun.  This is coming from someone who LOATHS first person shooters with a passion.


----------



## gsta4lyfe

Prototype ftw


----------



## BrutalRollar

Ps3 pwns 360s


----------



## ch0psy

im back into playing forza after thrashing fifa for a few weeks...

im up to a level 34 driver, i was given a bugatti veyron a few days ago...

this game is the shiznit!!!


----------



## FlawedByDesign

D's said:


> Oblivion!
> then
> Left for Dead 2!
> :D



glad to see someone else out there plays oblivion. i dont normally go for RGPS but i love this one. MW2 ftw


----------



## ch0psy

i recently got madden 10

i havent played a madden game for years... but i use to love them... this seems a lot harder than what i was use to...


----------



## L2R

it aint just selecting plays and pushing sequenced buttons anymore. 


i was about to ask how much you spend on games but then remembered.


----------



## atri

assassins creed 2
tons of fun and much improved over the first


----------



## Spliff Politics

BrutalRollar said:


> Ps3 pwns 360s



Then why the fuck are commenting on this thread you knob?

Anyway, im feeling a bit of dead space and skate 2 atm, a hefty biffta go well with both  Maybe not some much with dead space, it scares the shit outa me!


----------



## atri

dog deleted my ac2 save goddammit.


----------



## junglist15

gears 2 online

borderlands

dragon age


----------



## toa$t

atri said:


> assassins creed 2
> tons of fun and much improved over the first



is it actually? I really enjoyed the first one for about 10 minutes, at which point I felt like I had played the entire game. does stuff actually happen? do your new abilities actually change the game? I guess I just found the first one way too easy. beautiful game though, if I actually gave 2 shits about graphics.


----------



## watsons torment

^ toa$t

number 2 feels much more like a game than the 1st one which in my opinion was a just a tech demo. I have hardly give it any time yet but its looking good up to now


----------



## D's

skate 2 is awesomes it took me many throwing the controller across the room, yelling drinking and drugging, but i finally beat it lol.

Left for Dead 2
playing the Dark Carnival Act,
Cool shit, lol scary :x


----------



## D's

Left for dead 2!!

Scary
I'm all up in a hurricane.. scary stuff man its all dark n stormy and a tank comes :x
yipe!


----------



## largeamount

i just beat assassins creed 2 its sick u can row one of those romantic boat things through venice canals its bomb and you can make it rain gold on bitches


----------



## deroxor

L4D2 ALWAYS, see you in expert mode!


----------



## toa$t

borderlands is shaping up nicely. we could have a winner here


----------



## Max Power

deroxor said:


> L4D2 ALWAYS, see you in expert mode!



wat

I can't even make it 25 percent of the way on Expert.


----------



## Cornishman

"The Ballad of Gay Tony" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtAa9HScFzA


----------



## tambourine-man

atri said:


> assassins creed 2
> tons of fun and much improved over the first





watsons torment said:


> ^ toa$t
> number 2 feels much more like a game than the 1st one which in my opinion was a just a tech demo. I have hardly give it any time yet but its looking good up to now


Tempting.  As is L4D2 - loved the first one.

I'm playing COD:MW2 at the moment.

Also playing Saints Row 2 which has been a revelation for me.  It reminds me of how much fun GTA used to be before it lost the fun-3 and got wrapped up in its own sense of drama.


----------



## DJ Whittlestone

left 4 dead 2 mainly. tried playing madden 10 and fifa 10 online but everytime i start winning people quit. sad really. mind u i suppose it doesnt happen often, im too shit!


----------



## deroxor

Max Power said:


> wat
> 
> I can't even make it 25 percent of the way on Expert.



yeah it is pretty brutal 8(


----------



## ch0psy

im just about to start playing Assasians creed 2... 

im not really a fan of these games, but i have heard massive reviews...


----------



## junglist15

toa$t said:


> borderlands is shaping up nicely. we could have a winner here



yeah, I really enjoyed that game. I just got the Zombie Island dlc, but haven't played it yet.

Also picked up MW2 over the weekend, the campaign was fun. It's really all about Special Ops, and Free for All and Team Deathmatch for me


----------



## L2R

still fifa10 be a pro (either season 3 is kicking my arse or chelsea suck!)

and mw2 online


----------



## straycatphizzle

red faction


----------



## ch0psy

i got a copy of L4D2 that is the full version, not the soft cock australian version...

im looking forward to playing it


----------



## tambourine-man

ch0psy said:


> i got a copy of L4D2 that is the full version, not the soft cock australian version...
> 
> im looking forward to playing it


What happens in the australian version when you kill a zombie?

Do flowers and pussycats pour out of the severed limbs?


----------



## watsons torment

^
lol



ch0psy said:


> im just about to start playing Assasians creed 2...
> 
> im not really a fan of these games, but i have heard massive reviews...



not usually my type of game either but i'm enjoying this one at the moment!


----------



## ch0psy

i dont know, but i just know because we dont have an 18+ rating, that dumbed it down a bit...


----------



## L2R

they prolly darkened the gore like they did with manhunt 2. 

i'm hoping to borrow a mate's assgreed2, like i did with the first one.


----------



## atri

im playing darksiders right now
pretty kickass, much like a mashup of ninja gaiden 2 and devil may cry 4. doesnt seem phoned in like ng2 and not as corny as dmc4. cool weapons, nifty combos (although they dont seem to be as lengthy or branchable as they should be), upgradeabe abilities, special magic attacks. im hoping it picks up a bit more the more i play through it. if not, its still a good game and the sequel will be badass.


----------



## largeamount

mw2 blows
ass creed rocks


----------



## toa$t

^that looks awesome. eagerly awaiting a full report.


----------



## Sega420

Assassins Creed 2 is fucking amazing. 

thats my main stay for the mo, and also the occasional bit of MW2 for pwning cheeky kids on xbox live.


----------



## legalizendecriminalize

Fallout 3 for the 2nd time sprinkled with a little Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## junglist15

mw2 campaign on veteran is freaking intense! it's a totally different experience this time around. this game is just getting better and better.


----------



## str4y

fifa10, COD:MW2.

Only hear good things about forza motorsport 3, might try it out.


----------



## ch0psy

its awesome, i highly recommend...

it gets a bit boring once your into it... but nothing compares to the feel and look of it


----------



## atri

darksiders was a good romp. lasted longer than i thought it would, which is good in action games. the combat system should have been deeper and more diverse, hopefully theyll iron it out in the sequel. the blocking and countering mechanic were damn near useless as well as being not needed thanks to the dodge. mogic was under utilized (in my playing style anyways). story and graphics were top notch and overall the game kicked ass. id recommend it to anybody. hell, ill probably play through it again on the hardest setting just for kicks.


----------



## toa$t

^dude, darksiders is AWESOME. i started off on the hardest setting, and the level of difficulty is perfect, and the puzzles are engaging without being impossible. the combat system could use another layer, but I'm only about 5 hours in. looking forward to seeing what they do with the Y button.


----------



## L2R

ass creed 2 is no improvement on the first. played a bit now and it basically the same game only with a much more dramatic (and infinitely more lame) story. i don't know if i'll bother reaching the end.


----------



## tambourine-man

^ hmmmm... that's not good to hear.

You're a tough critic anyway.


----------



## D's

F.e.a.r. 2


----------



## junglist15

Mass Effect 2...only 6 hours in and i'm already hooked. :D


----------



## atri

im playing fallout 3. i hated it for the first few hours, now im kinda interested.


----------



## toa$t

it only gets worse. I hated that game, and i get the impression we have pretty similar taste. there's way too much running around on pointless missions, it's WAY too hard at the beginning (due to a lack of ammo), and then it gets WAY too easy once you have leveled up. and the story line is just retarded (if you actually care about that, which I don't). and there is this TOTALLY retarded virtual reality part that takes for fucking ever and made me want to rip my nuts off.

that said, getting the rock-it launcher made it kind of fun. other than that, it's a total waste of a game.


----------



## atri

yeah, it was fun for a play through. very short main campaign that didnt really do much for me. bethesda games always seem to let me down in the end. ill still play them though. 

right now im rocking borderlands and loving it.


----------



## toa$t

^SO good.


----------



## atri

im down to play borderlands with anyone, my gamertag is atri :D


----------



## toa$t

my disc stopped working for some reason and I haven't had the chance to get it replaced. I'll be down as soon as I do.


----------



## tambourine-man

toa$t said:


> and there is this TOTALLY retarded virtual reality part that takes for fucking ever and made me want to rip my nuts off.


lol wow :D


----------



## junglist15

i finished Mass Effect 2 in around 30 hours. Great game, but i can see the ME1 fanboys saying they changed it too much, i'm no good at shooters *waaahh*

listen up, games are evolving. ME2 has set a new beachmark.

i'm going ti do a second playthrough with a different class, and pick up a few achievements along the way.


----------



## largeamount

you guys like borderlands??? that shit was soo lame it is way to fucking short... pretty pointless imo... maybe if it was like diablo 2 and the maps actually changed during the second playthrough but no.. just extreme repitition


----------



## atri

i havent made it all the way through it yet so i dont know how long or short it is. doesnt playing it through as a different class bring something to the table?


----------



## KevinKostner

Jeez, one of you foo's with money best have bought Bioshock 2...or maybe the peeps that bought it are playing it 2 busy to get online...


----------



## straycatphizzle

Bioshock 2

After beating the story mode and playing in the MP for a bit, I can say it's my favorite game of all time


----------



## L2R

^already?!


----------



## Trancey

I hear that Bioshock 2 is where it's at. 

L4D2 hasn't gotten old for me yet, I still play it on a normal basis, now if I could just do vs without everyone rage quitting from the other team. That would be awesome. Can't wait for the tank patch that the PC crew got already, and the new DLC that's coming out in the spring. 

And I had to quit playing MW2, I refuse to glitch and couldn't find a single game where people weren't either boosting, care package running, or care package glitching. The patch was just released yesterday, so I might need to pick it back up. 

Game on! ^.^


----------



## toa$t

mass effect 2  is the best game ever


----------



## L2R

Trancey said:


> And I had to quit playing MW2, I refuse to glitch and couldn't find a single game where people weren't either boosting, care package running, or care package glitching. The patch was just released yesterday, so I might need to pick it back up.
> 
> Game on! ^.^



say what? 

and here i was thinking that i must be just shit at it. that, and i'm generally drinking when i play it on weekends. .... hopefully the glitches are ficked.


----------



## KevinKostner

Trancey said:


> I hear that Bioshock 2 is where it's at.
> 
> L4D2 hasn't gotten old for me yet, I still play it on a normal basis, now if I could just do vs without everyone rage quitting from the other team. That would be awesome. Can't wait for the tank patch that the PC crew got already, and the new DLC that's coming out in the spring.
> 
> And I had to quit playing MW2, I refuse to glitch and couldn't find a single game where people weren't either boosting, care package running, or care package glitching. The patch was just released yesterday, so I might need to pick it back up.
> 
> Game on! ^.^



I haven't seen boosting often (straight team deathmatch) but yea the patch fixed all the major issues..they need a new map pack though...i do the care package running myself but it's not really a glitch you're leaving yourself exposed with no weapon to make a dead sprint and knife somebody, plenty of counters...people bitching and moaning about that and the fact that i'll sit around a corner with dual rangers is funny to me


----------



## Tunnelfission

Downloaded an old classic, marvel vs capcom 2, I`ve beat it on every mode and i`m trying to master hard mode, i`m not far off, Jinn is my favorite caharcter, then the ryu based guys, mostly akuma, and then I like chun, or sakura


----------



## junglist15

just picked up the Fable 2 Platinum Edition with both dls included! so far it's a fun rpg, with a good scence of humor!

also, still playing MW2 and Gears 2 muliplayers.


----------



## KPZ

MW:2 is getting a bit old for me, still play it a little

Still into my NCAA2010 and NBA10


----------



## watsons torment

fight night round 4 - I found the 'total punch control' to be superior in FN:R3 but meh..

Dirt 2 - the graphics are luscious! the gripes i have with this game is that it just does not feel like a colin mcrea game.. it feels like you're playing grid with.. mud.


----------



## KPZ

Ive been meaning to rent Fight Night Round 4, ive heard nothing but good things about it

Plus playing these 3 games over and over is getting a bit boring


----------



## junglist15

Just d/led GTA: San Andreas, and Perfect Dark a couple days ago. So, playing those and still Fable 2 and much MW2 multiplayer. I'm hooked!


----------



## DaDankyDank

delta_9 said:


> Gears of War 1 > Gears of War 2
> Halo 1 > Everything > Halo 3



haha I still play GoW 1 over GoW 2 too. Don't play ranked anymore but I just snipe. Took a break for awhile to play MW2, but I can't just give up poppin' kids domes on highside


----------



## debaser

Currently replaying for the zillionth time *Dead Rising*, best 360 game ever


----------



## junglist15

loulou reed said:


> Currently replaying for the zillionth time *Dead Rising*, best 360 game ever



I really tried to like that game, just couldn't get into it


----------



## debaser

junglist15 said:


> I really tried to like that game, just couldn't get into it



It's a difficult game, especially for the first few hours, where Frank is slow and weak, and one of the first missions is a nightmare without a guide, but if you pass across this, it's a free roaming heaven of a game.

Speaking of the free roaming, it can get perplexing as to what to do and when, but that's the part I like the most 

I like Capcom games, they're not for the casual gamers (no offense ), and can be very hard and hardcore.


----------



## Ramirez

When I get home I'm playing some MW2 on a 48-hour gold membership some kid gave me a while ago. I really miss it.


----------



## ch0psy

Finally won the Superbowl with the chargers after 4 season in Madden 10...

it was good... now the game will be boring to me

time to get stuck into AC2


----------



## debaser

Trying to get _Frank The Pimp_ achievement in *Dead Rising*, ie. bringing back in one ride 8 female survivors to the security room. Quite hard, lol.

edit: done %)


----------



## Droogs

FIFA UT. Not sure why I bought the add-on, full of kids with suped-up superstar teams, just like last year


----------



## bluntd at b1rth

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 is great, so is Bioshock. All I've played for the a few weeks


----------



## L2R

with what little game time i get these days, i wind down with a little fifa10 (now on my fourth (and final) season, this time with roma. putting me on the wing sucks but i'm just glad to be gone from chelsea)


----------



## tambourine-man

I'm playing an unusual Indie game called _Solar_.  Not bad for 80 credits.

http://www.xnplay.co.uk/2009/03/27/solar/
http://www.gamecritics.com//brad-gallaway/solar-review

I have high hopes for this developer-generated corner of the XBOX market.  While there's a tonne of rubbish that gets released, there are a few small gems that seem to bring back some of the fun and simplicity of gaming.


----------



## L2R

^i'll resist following your recommendations. last time i did i ended up with a game i almost broke my xbox over, n+ or whatever it was called. gah!

funny name though, perhaps its referring to the dozen or so neuofen plus one needs to be on to enjoy it


----------



## tambourine-man

Hahaha...yeah, N+ is awesome. :D

And immensely frustrating.


----------



## L2R

braid is the sickest xbox dload game. grow some class and taste, tambo-sunshine.


----------



## toa$t

bayonetta. 

not really sure what to make of it so far. the music is absolutely horrible, and I loathe almost everything about the main character. gameplay has been ok, if a bit on the button-mashy side. does it get better?


----------



## delta_9

Last day the Halo 2 servers will be online


----------



## L2R

^damn, do people still play it?


i'm gonna sell my ps3 street fighter 4 and have already copped from ebay (awaiting delivery) of xbox360 super street fighter 4. i'm hoping the online game is better on the xbox network than on the psnetwork which makes the game unplayable online. i don't have much hope, but the graphics are identical and i reckon the controller will be less painful to use.


----------



## delta_9

Impacto Profundo said:


> ^damn, do people still play it?



Hell yeah they do.  I mean...they wont be able to anymore after today(FUCK YOU MICROSOFT!!!!!!!)

Halo Reach is gonna be the shit though (hopefully)


----------



## L2R

sucks they're pulling the plug despite a crowd. that's pretty lame of them considering they charge for their servers.

one of the first times i spoke with a bluelighter was when i was playing against ryanlaughlin in h2.


----------



## delta_9

Impacto Profundo said:


> sucks they're pulling the plug despite a crowd. that's pretty lame of them considering they charge for their servers.
> 
> one of the first times i spoke with a bluelighter was when i was playing against ryanlaughlin in h2.



They(Microsoft) figure that halo gamers will be satisfied and forgive them, what with 2 halo games currently online(h3 and h3 odst), and the beta test of halo reach going online may 3rd.

However, I've been playing Halo 2 since 2005, and it is irreplacible IMO.


----------



## Vacuumhed

Didnt see it was for 360 sorry


----------



## toa$t

verdict's in. bayonetta is pretty fucking awesome. you just have to turn the music off and skip all the cut scenes. gameplay is just nutso. a bit on the easy side though. i really wish games these days didn't make you play through the whole thing on normal before you can set them on hard.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

super street fighter 4 next 7 days awesome. capcom also announced marvel vs capcom 3.


----------



## L2R

^yeah my SSF4 will be here any day now. can't wait.


----------



## toa$t

assassin's creed 2. better than the first one, but not great. I wish they had made it harder. the combat is stupid easy, and there is no incentive to sneak around and form plans to infiltrate enemy positions. you can just charge right in and get the job done.


----------



## L2R

^i thought it was boring as hell. 

correction on my last post: double checked and it was a pre-order. hopefully it arrives before my trip to china next month.


----------



## DustnRoses

NBA 2K10 and Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Max Power

I was playing Modern Warfare 2, just recently got into Mass Effect 2. SO GOOD.


----------



## toa$t

ME2 is awesome. I went back for another playthrough on the hardest setting, and it sort of became a bit routine though. if it's not too late, I definitely recommend taking the class that gets both tech and biotics though. adept maybe...


----------



## ChronicHD

Bout to be playing the Halo: Reach Beta test pretty soon


----------



## L2R

ssf4 is now being shipped.


----------



## KevinKostner

Still Modern Warfare 2. Got a preorder on Red Dead Redemption though.


----------



## Max Power

KevinKostner said:


> Still Modern Warfare 2. Got a preorder on Red Dead Redemption though.



ENEMY AC-130 ABOVE!!!!!!!!!a


----------



## dusty_dust

I've been playing hexic for awhile now and still cant get three black pearls let alone 6 hahah...
addicted to that game.

that and gta4.. still cant get a turkey in bowling though..


----------



## junglist15

After Burner Climax! 

one of the better arcade games to come from xbl in a minute!


----------



## ch0psy

finally finished AC2, well up to sequence 11, i cant get 12 and 13 coz i got zee banhammer last year!

if i ever get bored, i will walk around the cities and collect all the crap i dont have yet.

waiting for Madden 11 and Fifa 11 this year...

Will probably start playing Splinter Cell soon.


----------



## debaser

Waiting like a crazy man for the release of *Dead rising 2*... 4 months to wait... 

Meanwhile, I'll be finishing the 1000/1000 points of the first and playing *Dead Space* and *Resident Evil 4* (Cube) and *RE5*.


----------



## L2R

why does the lord mock me so. 

ssf4 arrived in the mail
BUT
my fookin tv died!


----------



## tambourine-man

Been playing Fallout 3 for the past two weeks.  Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Sizzurp!

last night i beat cod mw2 in 3 and half hours on verteran difficulty, porbably nothing special, many people have probably done already and faster than me... no big deal though.

other than that:

elder scrolls IV oblivion... i dont care what people say, that game is the shit.

mass effect 2 is amazing.

forza3... currently building a nissan skyline, just to do for fun. so far so good. i like it.

and ive been messing with dead rising a bit getting ready for the new one.


----------



## debaser

Finaly got the infamous _5 days achievement_ in *Dead Rising*, complete with the laser sword. It took me 14 hours...
Behold, zombies! %)


----------



## toa$t

tiger woods 2009. AWESOME.


----------



## MD Specialist

NCAA and Fifa 10.. Sundar09.. hit me up if you wanna play %)


----------



## pepes

i went in for the midnight release or modern warfare 2 but now i still prefer cod4 because the only game mode that isn't made completely unbalanced by killstreaks is SnD.
also what are your thoughts on playing cod high? i find it completely kills the high.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Just got a new arcade after the old one died...skate 3! Very good. I like.


----------



## ch0psy

i have only just started playing NBA 2k10... im still getting use to the controls and everything, but i think i can see me wasting a lot of time playing it 

woo hoo for time wastage


----------



## yoboy

*Red Dead Redemption*

best game I've played in a very very very very long time. It's the Wild West version of GTA and it is awesome!


----------



## debaser

^ Yeah I began playing it yesterday but I'm a little bit disoriented, I have to get accustomed to the buttons and the aiming system (and the language, lol). But it's looking good, superb graphics.


----------



## yoboy

^^^lol, yes it's kinda weird to hear everyone speaking in that annoying folksy dialect:
_well howdy there sir, I reckon, yes ma'am. that's might kind of you_


the game is great though..... it's like the Rockstar people got together and decided to make a GTA game that went out of it's way to be everything that the other games weren't but still carry that GTA brand at the same time


----------



## treezy z

i'm playing borderlands, it's boring as hell but i'm gonna beat it to get some achievements, batman arkham asylum, bioshock, and left 4 dead co-op. the ones other than borderlands are sick.

i wish i was playing fallout 3 game of the year edition, fallout 3 is pretty much my favorite game ever but i don't have $55 for the upgrade.


----------



## junglist15

Death Smiles 

LIMBO


----------



## ch0psy

a review show gave Limbo 9.5/10 here in Australia... Im banned from XBL so i cant play it...

it looked very cool... very dark and very addictive.

Im hoping to finish off RDR this weekend.


----------



## atri

/\ rdr was awesome!
trying to finish up dead space now. almost done, then i want to try singularity.


----------



## ch0psy

well, i think i have done the last mission in RDR... awesome game... 

i think im going to go get something that im not going to get so into though... something to tie me over till FIFA is released... Maybe Skate3 or something...


----------



## phenethylo J

RDR  is an asome game. I need to pick up skate 3 sometime soon.


----------



## ch0psy

i ended up getting Tiger Woods 11... i find it a lot harder than 10... which is good... once i can upgrade my player a bit it should go well.


----------



## skyHiGuy

junglist15 said:


> Death Smiles
> 
> LIMBO



also playing Limbo so beautiful and cruel

and RPG-XBLAing  hacking with deathspank (after weeks of castle crushers)

Thumbs will be ready for diablo 3 when it arrives


----------



## tambourine-man

Borderlands :D


----------



## ch0psy

fuckin tiger woods

i rage-quit like 10 times on 1 course. it was the final round i was up by 3 at the start and i kept on hitting the water... was driving me insane

i ended up tieing at the top... was so pissed off!!!

i think i need to give it a rest, i have need for speed shift somewhere... i have never played it and had it for ages. might give it a go!!!


----------



## junglist15

skyHiGuy said:


> also playing Limbo so beautiful and cruel
> 
> and RPG-XBLAing  hacking with deathspank (after weeks of castle crushers)
> 
> Thumbs will be ready for diablo 3 when it arrives



yeah i'm going yo have to look up some of those puzzles just to finish it!

right now it's all about Madden 11


----------



## atri

lately ive been playing trials hd on xbla. super awesome game, tons of fun and you dont have to devote huge chunks of time to it. just pick up and play. same with geometry wars 2.


----------



## junglist15

I almost forgot...I just finished Alan Wake. really good game!


----------



## Vittoria

As of right now, I'm on my second play-through of Mass Effect 2


----------



## skyHiGuy

junglist15 said:


> I almost forgot...I just finished Alan Wake. really good game!





Vittoria said:


> As of right now, I'm on my second play-through of Mass Effect 2



i finished alan wake which was graphically amazing though the gameplay a little monotonous, not what it ought to have been considering the long develoment time...

I swapped it for  ME2 wich was more varied and intersting than ME1 but I have recently focused on the XBL games like trials, deathspank etc. I am finding these games a engrossing as full games yet nuch cheaper and more original...

... and bioshock 3, isn't that 2 bioshocks too many?


----------



## Vittoria

I, myself, am very excited for BioShock 3. I _loved _ 2, even though I might have screamed at my own shadow.. 
Alan Wake scared the hell out of me but I still beat it!

Gears of War 2 is my main MP game, & I'd say Dragon Age: Origins is my typical SP game.
However, I was on a L4D kick for quite some time last year.


----------



## Cornishman

Gta 4


----------



## L2R

nba live 10 is as addictive as it is annoying. also squeezing in some bioshock2 and just got transformers war on cybertron (based on positive reviews)



atri said:


> lately ive been playing trials hd on xbla. super awesome game, tons of fun and you dont have to devote huge chunks of time to it. just pick up and play.



dude, as i was chasing your scores on the demo stages, i seriously considered making a "BL league" type thing just for the demo. that way BLers can compete but not have to be on at the same time to do it.


----------



## skyHiGuy

Vittoria said:


> I, myself, am very excited for BioShock 3. I _loved _ 2, even though I might have screamed at my own shadow..
> Alan Wake scared the hell out of me but I still beat it!
> 
> Gears of War 2 is my main MP game, & I'd say Dragon Age: Origins is my typical SP game.
> However, I was on a L4D kick for quite some time last year.



Agree both alan wake and bioshock had good scares... you played dead space? which is good for scares. System shock 2 pc game used to really scare too.

I liked dragonage but had to stop coz my TV is old and i can;t read the text and there a lot of that. 

waiting to waste hours when diablo 3 is out...

meantime playing singularity


----------



## xcidium

Impacto Profundo said:


> nba live 10 is as addictive as it is annoying.



have you played nba2k10?
which is better?


----------



## stanmarsh

I couldn't really get into assassin's creed II, so i picked up disc 2 of the oblivion goty edition online.  (Shivering Isles and Knights of the Nine)  ...its good to be back in Tamriel 

also playing limbo and mw2 here and there...


----------



## debaser

Trying to have the 7 days achievo in Dead Rising, last time I managed to go up to 6 days and a half before being stupidly shot by fµ*k# Carlito. 
Then I'll be ready for Dead Rising 2.


----------



## Wolfy90

I have been playing some old xbox games on my 360 Star Wars Knights Of The Old Republic its a hell of a game to be honest with you guys, I played it for the orginal xbox. 

Also I have been playing ESPN 2K5 probabaly the best football game I've ever played.


----------



## L2R

xcidium said:


> have you played nba2k10?
> which is better?



i haven't played a bball game in many years (aside from an occasionally dloaded nbalive demo) so i dunno what the 2k series is like. 

but i do look forward to 2k11. michael jordan is a playable character! 





and he's wearing sick playoff xii's on the cover!





and in the game!!










and some sick 1's


----------



## Wolfy90

NBA 2K10>>>>>NBA LIVE10

Truth ea sucks.


----------



## mav3rick

Loving every second of Metro 2033 at the moment!

I'm always playing Fifa10 though, it's on high rotation and has been for ages 

Before I got Metro 2033, I played Assassins Creed II which was really awesome! 

Mav


----------



## junglist15

Madden 11


----------



## L2R

also just started on halo odst. with studying, it's gonna take an age to make a dent in any of these games.


----------



## ch0psy

i finally got madden 11... besides 1 or 2 things, its pretty much madden 10...

i have only had one game... i will write more later... i must admit, i do like the quickplay option... as who cares about choosing your defense.


----------



## fayder

Cod mw2


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Halo: Reach


----------



## skyHiGuy

finishe halo reach on heroic. Now playing legendary

epic game and great multiplayer


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

bioshock 2 just started...

I also downloaded 6 arcade demos, three of them are good. Consider buying 2, it would be 23 bucks i believe.... I'll check the names and edit the post...

what hot game demos are out right now, _*and* does anyone have a spare xbox 48 hour code they could toss my way please. There is millions floating around, 1 of you has to have one from a new game you got or online._


----------



## toa$t

if i don't like GTA games/fallout 3, will I hate red dead redemption?


----------



## L2R

RDD is just GTA on horses. i just started it and it is beautiful. 


so many games.... so little time...


----------



## tambourine-man

Been playing RDD for a while.  It's a little on the easy side in my opinion.  Not that much to challenge you one you get used to the controls and using dead-eye.

Online's a little spartan and doesn't have enough going on to make it engaging.  Disappointing that the train doesn't chug around in multiplayer (that would have been A LOT of fun).

Beautiful and technically impressive, nonetheless.


----------



## Wolfy90

bio shock 2


----------



## atri

i hear that RDR (not RDD ) will be releasing a zombie DLC pack in time for Halloween. might actually grab that cause i dont think ive ever played a western/zombie game. :D


----------



## tambourine-man

RDD = reard deard 'demption

I'm playing in character.


----------



## L2R

RDR, get it? R-D-R-R!


----------



## toa$t

going to go grab castlevania today. All the reviews say the combat system is a total ripoff off GOW-- and they say that like it's a bad thing. can't wait!


----------



## Wolfy90

Mass Effect 2


----------



## jack5296

I'm still playin halo reach epic game fuckin love it


----------



## ColdBloodedDave

jack5296 said:


> I'm still playin halo reach epic game fuckin love it



Amen...Im loving it sooo much!!


----------



## ch0psy

they really need to put an autosave per hole in tiger woods... it would stop me from rage quiting... i dont care if it would make the load times worse...

im in the final round of the US Open, 2 strokes behind... and know i can smash the first few holes but keep on struggling... its driving me insane...


----------



## tambourine-man

I'm afraid to say that I rage quit yesterday playing Red Dead Redemption.

I actually smashed a controller after failing FIVE TIMES to tame the last of three wild horses.

I can usually tame them first time, every time... but it just wouldn't have have it on the last horse.


*NSFW*:


----------



## L2R

^see my post in the RDR thread.

five times, is that all? i spent almost the entire virtual night on one fucking stallion. 


damn, you smashed a controller? those things are expensive and the x360 ones are huge. i destroy one controller in the last 15 years, and it was a ps3 one last year. forget which game it was on. 


take it from a fellow rager, you need more than bellyfire to be the next baryshnikov!


----------



## tambourine-man

Yeah, I'm regretting it now.  I have a spare, but I know the missus will probably want to play something and I'll have some explaining to do.  Looks like a trip to the shops will be necessary.  £30 down the drain.

I busted it onto the floor like an axe. :D  To be fair, it held together reasonably well, but at least half of the fixing points were shattered.  It's probably the second, possibly third controller I've smashed in about 10 years (the other two were PS2 pads).  Funnily enough, I think I smashed those playing other Rockstar games - GTA: Vice City/San Andreas.  The horse breaking is actually easy if you stick to a few simple rules, but I was getting frustrated and not paying attention.

FYI: Ignore Marston's legs, arms or anything that the guides tell you - in fact, ignore him and the horse completely.  It's impossible to clearly see which direction Marston's leaning and because the camera switches so rapidly, you'll never be clear about what direction you're supposed to be pushing in.

You want to pay attention to the camera.  As soon as the camera pans in one direction, push the left directional stick in the opposite direction - only ever left or right.  Essentially, you're trying to keep the camera centred.  That's what's (usually) worked for me... and it's got me the three prime horses and through the bulk of the irritating horse breaking missions.


----------



## L2R

ebay, cheaper. i had a look but my favourite ebay game/accessory seller is no more. still, better than shops f'sho.

back in the snes days i smashed controllers all the time. but those gorgeous things, perfect for street fighter as they were, could be snapped so easily. shoulda seen the ps3 one. fucker essploded. i was finding pieces around the room weeks later.


----------



## JoshE

Been smashing out the new Medal of Honor. So far so good   Gave up half way through campaign mode because i was dying to try out the online multilayer .


----------



## Wolfy90

Just beat Mass effect 2 awesome game.


----------



## EPSdeja24

*NBA 2K11 game*

Just picked up NBA 2K11.. I've enjoyed the Nba live series and just can't get into the Elite game from demo. And how could any 25 yr old rabid sports fan turn down an opportunity to play with MICHAEL F'N JORDAN on such an amazing HD display on 360 or PS3?? I love that you can just start the game and immediately see the classic Bulls introduction and all the gala, and then boom, you're in a classic match vs. the Lakers??!?! AWESOME


----------



## L2R

Yeah i'm looking forward to ^that^.  i'm having trouble getting into 2k10, not sure if i should bother since the controls were updated for 2k11. 

as a shoe freak, i'm actually excited to unlock those 40 shoes!


----------



## EPSdeja24

Impacto Profundo said:


> Yeah i'm looking forward to ^that^.  i'm having trouble getting into 2k10, not sure if i should bother since the controls were updated for 2k11.
> 
> as a shoe freak, i'm actually excited to unlock those 40 shoes!



Is this on the 13 stages of JORDAN?? i'm a huge sneakerhead; loving/owning most of jordan collection and my airmax 90/95's! awesome.


----------



## tambourine-man

...cue gratuitous pictures of Nike Air collection.

Wasn't there a thread about them?


----------



## L2R

yes there is 

EPSdeja, check out my thread on jays
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=268232&highlight=jordan

and there's a kicks thread in the lounge too. 

dunno how to unlock the shoes in the game, but i know that you can unlock all shoes from 1-25 plus a bunch of others.


----------



## atri

been playing the hell out of halo reach. best halo yet, which is good cause i didnt like 3 too much and odst was a fucking joke


----------



## skyHiGuy

who's played vanquish?
it's wicket, fast and furious.
by the makers of bayonetta
deep twitch shooter play
bit diffucult on hash and kanna combo though


----------



## voodoolounge

Just got Red Dead.  I'm cheap and am usually a year behind because I buy used games, but I snagged this one off a friend for $20.  Pretty damn epic


----------



## tryptanite

anybody cop fable 3 yet? is it worth it?? Fallout new vegas is on my mind right now its sweet but it is literally fallout 3 with new guns and setting. It's just a really big expansion to fallout 3 pretty much. Def not worth 60bucks but eh.


----------



## Synapticflatulence

Vanquish is fantastic, best new ip in a sea of sequels I've seen In a long while. Shame it's not getting more press  :-(


----------



## skyHiGuy

Synapticflatulence said:


> Vanquish is fantastic, best new ip in a sea of sequels I've seen In a long while. Shame it's not getting more press  :-(



like beyonetta (an Edge 10!) not good press because the herd go for the familiar and go for the blockbuster shooters. More fool them 

(s'why most people choose the boring limiting drug alcohol as their drug of choice rather than experience more sublime head alterers available)


----------



## Wolfy90

tryptanite said:


> anybody cop fable 3 yet? is it worth it?? Fallout new vegas is on my mind right now its sweet but it is literally fallout 3 with new guns and setting. It's just a really big expansion to fallout 3 pretty much. Def not worth 60bucks but eh.



I got fable 3 its pretty good.


----------



## ch0psy

i finally got Medal of Honour and NBA 2k11 last night

i sucked at 2k10... and still suck at 2k11... i was the bulls and lost to the god damn lakers!!! Fuck you Magic Johnson... I shall practice more and kick their butts!

I havent played MoH yet, but plan to give it a good sesh this weekend!

Still waiting to get FIFA 11...


----------



## Wolfy90

ch0psy said:


> i finally got Medal of Honour and NBA 2k11 last night
> 
> i sucked at 2k10... and still suck at 2k11... i was the bulls and lost to the god damn lakers!!! Fuck you Magic Johnson... I shall practice more and kick their butts!
> 
> I havent played MoH yet, but plan to give it a good sesh this weekend!
> 
> Still waiting to get FIFA 11...



NBA 2K11 I got for 45.00  new its hype but hard to master


----------



## UltimaWeapon

Pinball FX 2 8)


----------



## ch0psy

it was extremely hard to master, i am the Magic and just lost to the nets... and by lost... i mean got slaughtered by over 20 points

suckstobeme!!!


----------



## Wolfy90

ch0psy said:


> it was extremely hard to master, i am the Magic and just lost to the nets... and by lost... i mean got slaughtered by over 20 points
> 
> suckstobeme!!!



lol. this new iso motion thing is hard to fuck with.

But yeah im currntely playing my player mode its hype as shit

Live press confercenes, ability to get traded.


----------



## Max Power

Wolfy90 said:


> Just beat Mass effect 2 awesome game.



prbly the best game I've ever played in my life. no joke.











picking up black ops this afternoon. my new gaming chair should arrive this afternoon too. picking up a few beers and some bud. gonna be a fun night.


----------



## Wolfy90

Max Power said:


> prbly the best game I've ever played in my life. no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picking up black ops this afternoon. my new gaming chair should arrive this afternoon too. picking up a few beers and some bud. gonna be a fun night.



Xbox Live Gamer tag? I am getting Black Ops as well, and I already got my bud lol


----------



## JamtasticX

I don't have an xbox 360 or a ps3. And I don't really have any fucking money.

Next week I'll have some, but afterall I'm on this site and will probably buy drugs. Although a cheap xbox 360 from gamestop and black ops would last me longer, and be more fun in the long run. Ugh.


----------



## sonicteamaajm

Right now I'm playing Black Ops, great game. Most recently before CoD I've been playing Fable 2 and was thinking of getting 3.


----------



## ch0psy

I have been playing MoH for less than a week..

i reckon i have given it no more than 3 hours of gameplay and im on the last mission

poor fuckin form... im sick of these games being built for online play...

NOT EVERYONE PLAYS ON LINE FUCKERS!!!

oh well, i had to drop the difficult in NBA 2k11 to Rookie coz i was getting my ass handed to me by everyone, and now im smashing everyone else... the difference in difficulty is crazy.


----------



## L2R

get your moneys backs lol


----------



## ch0psy

this is why im banned from XBL... 

damn the man, save the empire...

i cant even ask an ISP for bandwidth back for the download, coz i didnt even DL it... i got my boss from work to do it!!!


----------



## JamtasticX

For those who have black ops....what do I need to play this game?

As I said I don't have a ps3 or an xbox 360, but I was thinking of buying a cheap xbox 360 from gamestop which is only $99. However it doesn't come with a hard drive.

So I'll get the console and a contorller, the game, and I'll have to buy a few months online membership. What else do I need?


----------



## debaser

^ You'll need at least a 1GB USB key to save your files and your profile.


----------



## vvViolet

*FIFA 11*

i only use three teams: Russia, CSKA Moscow, Juventus.  Russian names sound so bad ass, that's why i picked the first two.  i'm Italian so i figured i better pick an Italian club team as well.  i hate being super good teams (AC, Inter) so i settled on Juventus.  i know next to nothing about soccer and the stuff i do know, i learned from this game.  whoever Igor Akinfeev is, he's an f'n stud GK.


*Rock Band 3*

i'm a big rhythm gaming geek.


*Pac-Man Championship Edition DX.*

simply amazing.  this just came out so if you're not familiar, i would def. check it out.


----------



## toa$t

dragon age = epic


----------



## L2R

about forty percent through right dead said fred redemption

how the fuck does one treasure hunt. there're few landmarks that i can actually remember.


----------



## tambourine-man

you look it up on youtube


----------



## Slapdragonx

Skate 3
GTA IV


----------



## atri

yeah seriously, screw treasure hunting for real.


----------



## L2R

do you ever find anything worthwhile like a plasma rifle or a rail gun?


----------



## atri

once you find 3-4 you get free coach rides for life. i thought that was useful until i bought the improved campsite and discovered i could pause and fast travel anywhere


----------



## debaser

Still playing *Dead Rising*'s Infinity Mode. God i love this game. I don't know, i can't relate to the second episode, it kind of pales in comparison. 

It's a shame there's no Infinity Mode in the 2 (and no bonuses and alternate mini-games, at that). Japanese designers ruled...


----------



## atri

just got a copy of battelfield bad company 2
great fucking game


----------



## L2R

i'm slowly, very slowly getting a grip on nba2k11. struggling on rookie. on the challenges.


----------



## ayyye

NCAA 11 on heisman of course. Uhm COD4 because i hate MW2 and im too cheap to go buy black ops.


----------



## ch0psy

i cant stop playing fifa11...

i have black ops sitting here... but played it for about 16 mins and then decided i wanted to play fifa again...


----------



## L2R

playing as goalie ??? lol


----------



## ch0psy

man, thats fuckin hard!!!

i hate it... 

i now have AC brotherhood and the new NFS... maybe one of those can take over fifa...


----------



## junglist15

Black Ops

Halo Reach


----------



## delta_9

Halo Reach was a huge disappointment.


----------



## atri

i love reach, id be playing everyday but my old ass hard drive is taking a shit on me and wont let me play reach. the game loads, and i can move around the menus but i cant get into matchmaking or capaign or theater. sux balls.
whats not good about reach?


----------



## delta_9

Hmmm, let's see...

-Armor Lock(Killed Elite Slayer on _any_ map even BTB, and also killed pretty much any 4v4 slayer on smaller maps)
-Reticule Bloom(There needs to be an option to remove this in Customs)
-Shitty forge map remakes(I could build a better Sactuary remake with Legos )
-No Plasma Rifle or Spiker in matchmaking(Why the fuck did you even put them in the game Bungie?  This makes NO FUCKING SENSE...at all)
-Customs is dead(At least on my friend's list and several other people I've talked to)
-AFK/Party Boosting in MM(Go back to griffball you fuckers )
-Arena ranking system is crap
-Noble Map Pack was a waste of money.
-Weapon sandbox is dead  (Although it's been going down hill since H2 it's not like it suddenly dropped dead.)  In Halo:CE literally _every_ weapon (with the exception of the needler) had a niche to fill.  This would've/shoud've been the case with H2 as well but RRXYYRRX shots and BXRs pretty much made the BR a god.  H3 actually had a decent weapon sandbox IMO but I didn't care for the game as a whole.
-There are also several things in the Campaign and Forge that break Halo canon and continuity.  Of course these things don't affect online gaming experience but they sure as hell bug a nerd like me 
-Oh, and I seem to remember seeing a video on b.net prior to launch(you know when all that beta hype was fresh)that bungie had made talking about the cool stuff they've added to Reach.  And one of the things that stuck out to me and I though was really cool was MM Chess Halo-style, but as you know this has yet to be seen.  Very sad I love Halo and I love chess.   I'll look for the link later it should still be in bungies archives.

...definitly more gripes about this game, they're just not mine  (hell, just spend 10 minutes or so browsing bungie.net forums and you'll see a million more)

If pushed though I would say armor lock is the most pressing issue here.  This needs nerfing/fixing ASAP.

Don't get we wrong, I've played a shitload of this game already(General Grade 1) and I have lots of fun on BTB and Invasion.  And there are plenty of things to praise about this game.  I absolutely love the new forge.

Expect some cool updates next month though(for one thing bungie is fixing The Cage and the power weapon spawns/ammo on Atom) and bungie did say they will continue to support Reach with patches/updates for _at least_ as long as they did with Halo 3.  So we'll see what the future holds...


For the tl;dr this sums up everything about Halo :
H1>H2>HR>H3

Or a shorter, and IMO more accurate version : 
Halo 1 > Everything > Halo 3


edit - If anyone is interested PM me and we'll exchange gamertags. 

@Atri -  Have you actually installed the game onto your harddrive.  This should significantly decrease load times and some other lag/latency issues.  I don't know if this will help or not I don't know much about computers.  You say you can't get into MM/Campaign/Theater, can you use the forge?  play customs?  play firefight?  Cause if so then it's probably your disk not your harddrive.  But again, I'm a computer novice so I may be way off....actually no, what comes below novice?  Cause that's what I am with computers :D


----------



## atri

i disagree with the armorlock argument. i will say that it is used alot, and i understand that its frustrating, but i dont think it breaks the game, it just redefines an encounter, just like all the other armor abilities do.
i havent purchased the new maps, so i cant say they are a waste, i doubt it though.
i dont play arena so i wont argue with that, i have read that the way they reward you in arena is busted.
im pretty pissed about canon too
im not arguing with you, i just have a diff view. i got halo 3 and played for about a month and never touched it again. i played 1 and 2 tons. i think 2 was better than 1 just because it was online. its kinda hard to compare those 2 though.
reach made me want to play halo again


----------



## delta_9

Well yes Halo 2 was online for the xbox 1st, but Halo 1 was online for PC before that.  In terms of online experience I think H2 online(xbox live) was better than H1 PC, however I think H1 LAN beats H2 Live or LAN anyday.


----------



## atri

ive never played halo pc and i prefer to play FPS on console.
halo 1 lan was epic fun, im definitely in that boat with you. i think its kind of hard to compare the two though, its two different experiences. i just wonder how well it would hold up on xbox live. i have no idea why they havent released it with arcade. its a guaranteed money maker


----------



## atri

bfbc2 viet om nom nom


----------



## radric davis

MW2 because I got Reach and was also really dissapointed. Armor lock isn't completly dominant but I think it is incredibly annoying and does offer a pretty huge advantage. The only good thing I can really say about Reach is the new Battle Rife. I prefer having semi-automatic fire instead of bursts with it.


----------



## Wolfy90

Fable 3 its some what intersting


----------



## debaser

^ Maybe I'm gonna take it in the bundle offered with a new 360.


----------



## delta_9

radric davis said:


> MW2 because I got Reach and was also really dissapointed. Armor lock isn't completly dominant but I think it is incredibly annoying and does offer a pretty huge advantage. The only good thing I can really say about Reach is the new Battle Rife. I prefer having semi-automatic fire instead of bursts with it.



Oh believe me, spamming the DMR definitely IS the Battle Rifl(just check out YouTube).  The bloom is all kinds of random.  The Needle rifle is usually my short range weapon _for sure_, DMR is only good at wrecking vehicles and cross-map headshots.

PM for gamertag(this goes for anyone with _at least_ 1.5 Kill/Death).  One of the worst things about Reach is random teammates who suck and AFKers.  Make sure to put 'delta9' or 'bluelight' in the message though.


----------



## skyHiGuy

fallout las vegas and nier
former looks great


----------



## atri

lol only playin with the pros eh delta9?


----------



## delta_9

^Care to join?...If you've got the goods that is 

Lol, it's not all seriosness, but for competitive games it definitely is.(for me at least)
But if you wanna play some fun customs send PM for GT


----------



## davearch07

any halo:reach players add me gt- bags of milk eh


----------



## L2R

still crawling through red dead in my own time. started up a new game of gta4 when, funnily, watching hitchcock's rear window made me pine for it. dunno the inner city in the movie really reminded me of liberty city.


----------



## Wolfy90

Just tryed this idea I had 

Got Madden 10, I played it and beat it awhile ago, but I decided to take a break from fable 3 and play some football in the heart of the playoffs.

Anyways heres what I did differently this time.

Started a franchise and did a fantsy draft as the Raiders and drafted my whole team built on Sack nasty D- fence And lighting fast Offense lost our first game to the Chargers 44-37

and so far have been wining and playing 8 min Quaters for a more realsitc feel.


----------



## alasdairm

i just purchased an xbox 360 specifically so i can play tiger woods pga tour 11. i've played 3 or 4 rounds so far and it's awesome. i played my first round online against a friend last night and it was great.

alasdair


----------



## atri

you should play against random players on xbox live so that it can ruin the game for you lol


----------



## alasdairm

how so? because they're so much better?

alasdair


----------



## atri

lol, thats only a tiny bit of it. i just want you to experience the screaming and massive amount of shit talking. xbox live is a special place man. :D


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

atri said:


> lol, thats only a tiny bit of it. i just want you to experience the screaming and massive amount of shit talking. xbox live is a special place man. :D



that it is hahahahaha...call of duty still takes the cake for shit-talkers....13y/o shit talkers that is


----------



## atri

theres nothing quite like getting your ass handed to you by 13 yr olds and having to listen to their terrible, yet accurate, trash talk.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

currently indulging in that.....


----------



## junglist15

PinballFX 2

I even got all 17 tables!


----------



## delta_9

atri said:


> and having to listen to their terrible, yet accurate, trash talk.



My XBL default is "mute all players"


----------



## atri

pussy


----------



## delta_9

^If you're GT really is atri, you're trash.  
1.01 K/D?  Please I'll 1v1 you anyday BK


----------



## atri

omg it really is! 
and i play video games to have fun, not to be the best at it lol.


----------



## KingBlueTwista

UMK3 online, what a classic! Somehow theres still at least 6 people who play it regularly


----------



## delta_9

atri said:


> omg it really is!
> and i play video games to have fun, not to be the best at it lol.



Then don't talk shit.


----------



## atri

shouldnt you be practicing for a tournament or something?


----------



## Sega420

*CoD: Black Ops online multiplayer (xbox360)*

hey, my gamertag is Sega420. 
if you play Black Ops online on the  xbox 360, add me! 
:D 

what's everyone's gamertags? 

ps- any ps3 fagboyfanboys will get a swift boot to the testes out the door.


----------



## ch0psy

i banned from live... FML...

not that it bothers me.. paying to play is shit...

i still cant get away with FIFA 11... it shits me... but at the same time i love it...

i started playing AC:brotherhood... but i stopped playing because i know what happened when i got stuck into AC:2

im finally enjoying need for speed hot pursuit... it took me a while but i got there...


----------



## 1ll0gic

any of u guys like mass effect 1? can u guys give me some hope, cuz this game is boring the SHIT out of me, i'm about to abandon it. 

also, i cant wait for mortal kombat!


----------



## atri

yeah i never finished the mass effect games. they bore me too.
im playing asscreedbro right now


----------



## kaywholed

playin COD BlackOps on X360


----------



## toa$t

atri said:


> yeah i never finished the mass effect games. they bore me too.
> im playing asscreedbro right now



lol you find mass effect games boring and yet you can play assassin's creed? I simply cannot fathom how that's possible. 

try ramping up the difficulty of mass effect and skipping all the conversations. now you've got a game.


----------



## atri

i think it was the convos that turned me off in that game. everyone loves the choices, but the flow of conversations is so stilted and mechanical it makes me laff. and shepard is a corny dorkus no matter if hes trying to be a tough guy or not. and exploring different planets makes me want to cry.

i get why you dont like asscreedbro bro, but i love this series. i think the freedom you have to play this game your way is amazing. you can hack and slash all you want or be a sneaky snake. theres not too many games that give you an obective and then let you decide how youre going to accomplish it. i find the story to be interesting and original too.


----------



## debaser

^ atri, did you like the first Assassin's Creed? I have it but have yet to play it (if I like it, I'll buy the second and third ones).


----------



## atri

i played the first one but the gameplay gets extremely repetitive. the story is great though. the second entry is where the series starts to shine.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

any forza players here? thats my bread and butter


----------



## L2R

^really, you play it for a living?



atri said:


> i played the first one but the gameplay gets extremely repetitive. the story is great though. the second entry is where the series starts to shine.



you're fuckin nuts. the second took all the best parts of the first and removed them (the mystery of the story) and then lamed it up. the gameplay is the same repetition with none of the interest.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

lol no, its my bread and butter as in my niche if you will. Altho when i was on my GT4 kick, I won an all expenses paid trip to SEMA 09. Won some scion competition for the fastest lap in a scion around a certain track.


----------



## Raekownz

Black ops
Battlefield bad company 2


----------



## Bill

Rock Band 3
I want to get the new keyboard, anyone play it yet?


----------



## Bitter and Tainted

Almost finished Alan Wake..which is a beautiful game, like watching a film almost, with a good soundtrack to boot. I got that as I was told it was the 360 alternative to heavy rain..

I really want to get into the COD series, started COD 4 the other day, played about an hour and just got really bored with just running round shooting stuff.

I like free roam games, with puzzles and shit you have to work out..and loads of stuff to find.

My list of games I have but yet to play:

COD (all of em from 4 onwards)
Bioshock 1&2
Res 5
Red dead redemption
Manhunt (an old classic)
Fallout 3 & new vegas.

Any fallout 3 fans here? Fuck that game is complicated, there's so much to know, and it hurts my brain trying to remember it all. I went on the fallout wiki the other day, and read the "general hints and tips page"....it took me over an hour to read 

Can anyone recommend any games similar to Alan Wake? I really enjoyed it and whilst a sequel is planned, it won't be out for years yet.


----------



## ch0psy

i think you would like the Assassin's creed series.

i just finished brotherhood... well, by finished, i have done all the sequences, which says im about 35% done... there is so much small crap left i have to do... pain in the ass.


----------



## Max Power

I played AssCreed II and while the story was cool and overall the game was fun, the repetitiveness started getting to me towards the end. I didn't even bother getting all the feathers, holy shit.


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Fifa11


----------



## D's

Call of Duty MW 1!!

I dont care what anyone fucking says, it took me 120+ GAME DAYSSSS to make it level 10 prestige.


----------



## JoshE

Xbox 360 Gamertag is "StandsWithAFist" if you want to add me doooooooo it.

Currently playing Homefront, Black Ops, COD MW1.


----------



## ch0psy

i just got Fight Night Champion!

i like how they have changed it around a little bit, you can now do your basic jab and hook with the 4 buttons. It makes the simple punches... simple.

the story mode is also pretty cool, its better than just creating your own player in legacy mode.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Picked up Homefront when it was released.


----------



## China Rider

In two more days i'll be playing Tiger Woods 2012, now featuring Augusta National 

Currently playing NCAA Basketball '10


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

tryin to play black ops...then BAM! time expired  anyone got a 48hr layin around they dont use?.......also, do they even give those out in new games anymore?


----------



## debaser

After finishing my 6th and last round on *RE4* on the Cube, I'm gonna begin playing *Dead Space*.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Finished Homefront yesterday, now back to EA MMA.


----------



## KevinKostner

Lost and Damned/Ballad of Gay Tony
Black Ops.


----------



## ChronicHD

FIFA, NHL, Halo (CE is the best), Call of Duty, and a bunch of random arcade games.


----------



## smackcraft

ive lost interest in gaming for the past few weeks 

but my most recent games i played were

Singularity
Medal of Honor
Red Dead Redemption , which if anyone needs to do the multi player co-op missions give me a pm 
Finished Mass Effect 2 with all DLC and every single achievement for the entire game 
AVP
Darksiders
Raibox six vegas 2


----------



## voodoolounge

Mortal Kombat man!  It kicks so much ass


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

^ YES IT DOES!!!!!!

Flawless against shang-tsung while on 2c-b....shit was epic


----------



## atri

lol that does sound epic
gamefly sent me fable 3 so im playing that right now. i still have major problems with this game series (no parry or counterattck? no real combos? cmon lionhead just rip off the combat system from batman already) but this entry is entertaining the hell out of me.


----------



## debaser

Finally installed *Dead Space* on my 360.


----------



## ch0psy

need for speed shift 2 unleashed

i have enjoyed it.

the drifting is fuckin hard though.


----------



## tambourine-man

Fallout New Vegas.

Glitchin'.  But bitchin'.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Fable 3, COD:BO.

just got my 360 a few days ago and it is wayyy better than PS3. My only complaint is that they try to nickle and dime you left and right. Besides that, I love it.


----------



## atri

tambourine-man said:


> Fallout New Vegas.
> 
> Glitchin'.  But bitchin'.



me too!


----------



## mark520

Just starting up Final Fantasy XII and I have a feeling I am in for quite a lengthy game. It's actually quite good so far, far from what I would have expected even.


----------



## ch0psy

welll i just got the following

MLB 2011
Red Dead Remption Undead Nightmare
Tiger Woods 2012
Something else... i cant remember what... AND

MORTAL KOMBAT (which is banned in australia... BOOOOYAAAAMOTHERFUCKERRRRRRRR)


----------



## smackcraft

starting Mass Effect up again


----------



## ch0psy

the other game i couldnt remember was NBA Jam.. which seems like fun... would be good to get a few mates over and play it... but im a loner, so that wont be happening anytime soon... i also only have 1 control

i am disapointed with MLB 2011, like most 2ksports games, if you have the difficulty on level 2 (usually pro) its too hard.. i find it hard to get my timing right while batting and the pitching is just as hard...

so it looks like i will be playing a shitload of Mortal Kombat out of the 5... the only reason i say that is because if i start RDR - Undead Nightmare, i know i will really get stuck into it.

i dont like the new format of tiger woods 2012, with that god damn annoying caddie. Even when you choose a custom shot, it just isnt the same as 2011 and i think it has gone backwards very much so.


----------



## tambourine-man

L2R said:


> you're fuckin nuts. the second took all the best parts of the first and removed them (the mystery of the story) and then lamed it up. the gameplay is the same repetition with none of the interest.


----------



## kaywholed

brink.  its sweet


----------



## debaser

Finally playing *Dead Space* and loving every second of it.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Fable 2. I'm not sure how I feel about it right now. The game seems a bit too linear. I do like that it's free roaming like oblivion.


----------



## D's

StarOceanHouse said:


> Fable 2. I'm not sure how I feel about it right now. The game seems a bit too linear. I do like that it's free roaming like oblivion.



yeah, but theres only so far you can go, in oblivion shit it takes u like 15 mins to reach one side of the map if ur just going to run it lol.

gears of war 1 & 2, getn my skillz back up for 3!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Yeah, I'm liking it so far now. Oblivion is superior but this game is great. I just had my character have sex with a gay man while the wife was at home taking care of the kid. lol shits hilarious.


----------



## twentysix

Halo Reach more commonly, but downloaded the Homefront mp demo and it has captured my attention.


----------



## Kipo

A mix of halo, fallout: new vegas, and some mass effect. I love sci fi, lol.


----------



## ch0psy

I have been playing dirt 3, im enjoying it, the racing is pretty good and easy, but when you go into the gymkhana stuff, its gets pretty hard

i also got the 1st disc of LA Noire, i cant wait to give it a go.


----------



## kaywholed

grabbed medal of honour for some sp action.

gonna go find bulletstorm soon. i think


----------



## atri

im hoping that gamefly sends me bulletstorm next. if they do we should play together :D


----------



## ricardo08

Playing Assassin's Creed 2 again. Trying to get 100% this time.

and LA Noire, which so far is boring me.


----------



## atri

fucking gamefly sent me spiderman


----------



## JoshE

Mortal Kombat.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

atri said:


> fucking gamefly sent me spiderman



Youre not missing too much with Bulletstorm. I mean, its an ok game, I guess.

I dont like to play just one game at time. I like to switch it up.

Right now I am playing.

King Of Fighters XIII
Dirt 3
Witcher 2
Haunted: The Demon's Forge
FEAR 3
DUke Nukem Forever
Red Faction Armageddon


----------



## tambourine-man

*Assassin's Creed Brotherhood*

I can't help but feel that this series has been made progressively easier... and this has to be the easiest yet.  

There's very, very little sense of any tension while walking around the city.  You can literally bump into every Borgia guard and nothing happens to you... aside from being comedically pushed around.  It won't provoke a fight or any real danger.  Essentially, you're never in any danger while on the streets.

Compare that to the slightly edgier guards in Assassins Creed II who would have a go at you if you bumped into them or somebody carrying a box, etc.  Then compare that to the near-constant paranoia of the first Assassins Creed, where if you even walked too close to a guard (never mind bumping into them), you'd be assaulted by seven or eight nutters perpetually stabbing you.  I miss that sense of danger.

The fact that you also have a small army of 10 or 12 assassins to call upon when you are in a fight, just makes the whole thing far, far too easy.  That's not to say that all of the developments are completely unwelcome.  The crossbow brings a new dimension to the tactics... but all the weaponry available to Ezio makes parts of the game redundant: What's the point of the weaker throwing knives when you have the crossbow?  Why use the gun when a crossbow is quieter?  Why bother getting close to a target when you can shoot them discreetly with a poisoned dart? etc, etc, etc...

I think the series needs a bit of a re-think.  Stripping things back to the bare essentials would be welcome, but I doubt Assassins Creed Revelations will do that.  Unfortunately, I suspect Assassins Creed III will probably be even more technologically convoluted, assuming we end up playing as Desmond in the present day.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Having a splendid time playing through the co-op levels in Portal 2 with a friend. 

It's really just an unbelievably unique and awesome experience to be able to cooperatively solve these crazy puzzles in this 3D virtual world with a companion.


----------



## treezy z

i'm playing fallout 3 game of the year edition, trying to complete every quest. i beat fallout 3 already but deleted my saves so i could work on a level 30 character. i'm level 16 right now.
the fallout series (not including tactics or brotherhood of steel) is my favorite series of all time.

i wanna get new vegas but i've read it's broken without a patch and i don't have live.

also playing:
duke nukem forever (far better than the 45 percent average rating on gamerankings.)
nba jam (kick ass)
dj hero 2
saint's row 2 (wanna finish it before saint's row 3)


----------



## ricardo08

JoshE said:


> Mortal Kombat.



Just got this the other day. Amazing game.


----------



## debaser

I'm 3 hours into *Dead Space*, and I like it, but it's not a fantastic game for me. 

I don't like the design of the main character, the guns are so-so, and the creatures are always the same.

But the design of the ship is great, the telekinesis and the other power too, and the music and the sound design are fantastic.

All in all, I'll go back to the game 'cause I want to finish it.


----------



## NeighborMike

MK, SF4 and MvC3...
I really for some reason dont have interest in anything until gears 3 comes out

i like sports games so ill get those, but thats about it.


----------



## L2R

on the rare occasion i get some x360 time, i just chil with a rerun through gta4, even though i have plenty of games i haven't completed, some i haven't even really started. i just love cruising liberty city mucking about between completing missions. with so much on my plate in real life, i don't need the added stress of trying hard to complete stages.


----------



## watsons torment

mass effect 2.

mining minerals from planets is fucking dull but i need to get it done, fuck sake... playing video games should not feel like a chore.


----------



## JoshE

ricardo08 said:


> Just got this the other day. Amazing game.



Indeed it is man, really enjoying the X-ray moves too %) It's a shame it's actually banned here in Australia...All my mate's keep busting my balls to borrow it hahaha.


----------



## D's

JoshE said:


> Indeed it is man, really enjoying the X-ray moves too %) It's a shame it's actually banned here in Australia...All my mate's keep busting my balls to borrow it hahaha.



holy shit man! mortal kombat is banned down under? shit are yal not allowed to play "M"(Mature) rating games? 

that sucks man.. what if you get caught with one? do you get jail time?


----------



## JoshE

> On the 24th of February, The Australian Classification Board made their final decision about the upcoming game Mortal Kombat 9 after receiving the game on the 15th. It has been concluded that “the game contains violence that exceeds strong in impact and is unsuitable for a minor to see or play” and therefore will not be released in Australia.



Yea fucking bullshit!!! I was in Hong Kong recently though and couldn't resist the temptation to buy it lol. Only thing is I can't get on Live  When I enter the online pass code it keep's saying it's invalid.

Still boss though, love the story mode. I'm pretty sure customs would confiscate it and give me a warning if i got caught


----------



## ch0psy

lol joshE i've had it since it was released 

modded consoles FTW!!! who gives a flying fuck if im banned from live, who wants to pay to play strangers?

i have been playing LA Noire quite a bit. The missions are long, but they are just so in depth. its another great game from the guys at rockstar


----------



## junglist15

Trenched! on arcade which is awesome!


----------



## TheAppleCore

I just finished fighting my way through the catacombs leading to Francesco de' Pazzi's meeting place in Assassin's Creed II. That mission was so intense! 

I suspect that Assassin's Creed was highly inspired by the Legend of Zelda series. Has anyone else noticed a lot of parallels? Action adventure with minor roleplaying elements and puzzle solving, treasure chests scattered throughout the world, the minimap in the corner of the screen combined with a full map shown when the game is paused, health denoted by a number of squares at the top left corner of the screen (hearts in LoZ)... I'm sure there are more.


----------



## D's

Playing Halo:Reach atm. and wow.. it's a sad ass video game. shit I DO NOT NEEED SADNESS WHEN IM TRIPPING BALLS PLAYING VIDEO GAMES!
yes it is sad, if u dont think so ur a ferkn jerk.
gonna play that dragonseige 2 when theres a fuckin copy of it a blockbuster.


----------



## aanallein

Would highly recommend *Bastion*. Only 15 bucks on xbox live and steam right now. Game is legit!!!!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

swooped up Deus Ex Human Revolution today, put in a couple of hours earlier. still hella earlier on, but i dig the futuristic / cyber punk presentation. its like a fps mass effect X metal gear solid. so far so good, will report back in a few days after i get more into it.

*okay, had a cup of coffee and just got sucked in the game for a few hours, now im hella into it. fun as hell, recommended!


----------



## Tude

Before my Xbox took a shit on me (rrod), I was playing Sims 3. I'm such a girl lol.


----------



## TheAppleCore

aanallein said:


> Would highly recommend *Bastion*. Only 15 bucks on xbox live and steam right now. Game is legit!!!!



I definitely agree. Playing it on PC right now. Highly addictive.


----------



## aanallein

Finished it and playing again on NewGame+

Game is phenomenal.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

finished deus ex this weekend, this sums up my playing experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 prolly play it again before skyrim but now im just rockin street fighter 4 AE online.


----------



## skyHiGuy

deus ex is awesome apart from the f**ing boss fights. 
Went hyper stealthy (Sam fisher style^) didn't kill anyone upgraded hack and stealth augs then the game throws a f**ing boss and i have no decent weapons. (Why didn't i make room for that grade launcher i saw downstairs?)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ which boss ? when u have enough praxis points get the typhoon augment, does good damage/stun multiple enemies in 360 degrees. helped me with the boss in montreal.

stealth aug i found is most useful, especially when fully upgraded so u can just crouch n' cloak then pass by multiple guards, plus use the stun gun to taze em so they won't bother u later.


----------



## skyHiGuy

1st Boss 
(Must be the drugs)


----------



## debaser

Dead Space = booorrriiing.

Gonna play another game. Maybe a RPG.


----------



## ricardo08

_Really_ want to get Age of Mythology working on my pc, though apparently it's not compatible with Windows 7 64bit


----------



## tambourine-man

Trying to finish my first run-through of Oblivion (started 12 months ago).


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ I'd be playing Oblivion now, but I'm trying to conserve my open-world-fantasy-RPG energy for Skyrim. 



loulou reed said:


> Dead Space = booorrriiing.



I've heard the second one has much better enemies and weapons. Something to check out, maybe.


----------



## JoshE

Playing Gears of War 3.

Really disappointed to be honest


----------



## Help?!?!

TheAppleCore said:


> ^ I'd be playing Oblivion now, but I'm trying to conserve my open-world-fantasy-RPG energy for Skyrim.


Yes, been waiting for years for it to come along and its finally almost here. Oblivion was one of my favorite games. Skyrim is probably the most excited i've been to get a game in years. Probably spend a year playing it.


----------



## latexkitty

Just bought myself yesterday the limited edition Gears of War 360, so at moment only playing GOW3


----------



## TheAppleCore

JoshE said:


> Playing Gears of War 3.
> 
> Really disappointed to be honest



Really? All the gaming sites seemed have nothing but glowing praise. What are you disappointed with in particular?


----------



## TheAppleCore

Help?!?! said:


> Yes, been waiting for years for it to come along and its finally almost here. Oblivion was one of my favorite games. Skyrim is probably the most excited i've been to get a game in years. Probably spend a year playing it.



Yes, there is just something magical about that sandbox style of game. Something thrilling about exploring the vast number of possible ways of vanquishing your enemies, earning money, completing quests, etc. Also, exploring a giant, beautiful, detailed, 3D virtual world that would take hours to traverse from one end to the other by simply walking.

The recent gameplay demos are, if nothing else, a demonstration of the incredibly realistic and gorgeous new graphic engine for Skyrim. We also got to peek at some really awesome enemies, and also non-hostile creatures!


----------



## latexkitty

JoshE said:


> Playing Gears of War 3.
> 
> Really disappointed to be honest



Me too, its ok nothing spectacularly different than the last 2, other than graphics being better.  Of course there is going to be loads of glowing reports from the die hard fan boys


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Battlefield 2 : bc2
mass effect 2
oblivion


----------



## JoshE

TheAppleCore said:


> Really? All the gaming sites seemed have nothing but glowing praise. What are you disappointed with in particular?



IGN gave it a 9.0  Which imo is overrated big time. Graphics are awesome, cut scenes are wicked but the game play, storyline and the easiness of the hardcore difficulty ruined it for me. I haven't tried out the multilayer yet so we'll see how that goes.



latexkitty said:


> Me too, its ok nothing spectacularly different than the last 2, other than graphics being better.  Of course there is going to be loads of glowing reports from the die hard fan boys



Everyone is entitled to their own opinions but yeah, i agree.


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ How would you compare gameplay to GoW 2?


Regarding IGN's score, I'm always pretty suspicious that these big gaming sites are bought off by the publishers, especially for well-funded games like Gears.

I can't remember *any* highly-anticipated game of the recent past that *wasn't* given really high scores across the board by the popular gaming sites.


----------



## alasdairm

who wants their ass kicked at tiger woods 11?



alasdair


----------



## JoshE

Battlefield 3 BETA....

What's with the graphics? That's defiantly not 1080p HD..Is it because it's just the BETA? I fucking hope so.......Spent a couple of hours on it last night..I wish they would release some of the vehicles and more weapons.

It's pretty shit for just the BETA lol


----------



## atri

JoshE said:


> Battlefield 3 BETA....
> 
> What's with the graphics? That's defiantly not 1080p HD..Is it because it's just the BETA? I fucking hope so.......Spent a couple of hours on it last night..I wish they would release some of the vehicles and more weapons.
> 
> It's pretty shit for just the BETA lol


 
the download was only 1.3 gigs so im sure they used low res textures to keep the dl small. i highly doubt theyd release a gmae that looks worse than ALL the video theyve shown for it.
and you have to score points to unlock weapons


----------



## JoshE

^ ahh yea good point man. Thanks 

Been playing it for most of today and have unlocked a few goodies. The PP2000 is pretty sweet.


----------



## TTZ234

I have below 1.5,but that is because I play a lot of demolition and usually plant the bombs  and think of the team rather then stats.. in TDM purely I have above that tho

I dont think KDR should be used as a measuring standard for how good a player is..

OT: I play a lot of call of duty even if I kinda hate the game itself(its the community)that keeps me playing..

Also dead island,Halo,L4D2 and quite a few more..


----------



## cire113

The new batman game kicks ass!!    I'm Also playing the first assassins creed and bioshock!!! 

I gave up on oblivion after about 80 hrs.. Idk it just got boring and felt like wow offline to me I might give it another shot as I'm rather depressed ATM and it's an amazing time killer!!!


----------



## twentysix

Just got BF3 (Battlefield 3) last night.

Honestly I disliked the beta and wasnt going to get it... but the game is polished nicely. I enjoyed what I played so far. It was hilarious watching all of the crashing jets and choppers. Nobody seems to know how to fly them yet.


----------



## JoshE

BF3

Probably half way through the single player campaign and level 10 in multilayer. I'm liking what I'm seeing so far.

Itching for MW3 though haha.


----------



## tambourine-man

Dead Island

*NSFW*:


----------



## ch0psy

i recently got the x360key installed... its the fuckin bomb!!!

on my HDD at the moment i have Arkham City, Dues Ex Human Revolution, and FIFA 12!!! FUCK YEAH


----------



## Seyer

Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## _Synapse

I wish I had my box... needed the money 6 months back so you know how that goes... Black Ops was sweet. I am looking forward to getting a box again soon, but two new releases I'm excited about are MW3 (who isn't), and Skyrim (The next elder scrolls game like Oblivion). My buddy is getting them at least so I'll get to check them out even if I don't get a box by then... which is unlikely on a suspended license... since I need to drive to do my job. 

Madden 12 was nice... they sped the speed of the plays and stuff back to normal unlike madden 11, it was all slow like "realistic" I think was the attempt. Played the new one though and it looks sick and plays awesome.


----------



## kaywholed

skyrim.


----------



## Seyer

tweakyb said:


> Modern Warfare 2.



Upgraded to Modern Warfare 3


----------



## Greenstar420

MW3 is sick,   Picked up a copy the morning of release,  been slaying ever since.  Dont think ill be picking up black ops again for awhile


----------



## tambourine-man

Dead Island.

The game may have been riddled with bugs and glitches (now largely patched) and there's a few gameplay annoyances, but I honestly think this game is awesome.  I'm fairly hooked and look forward to the sequel.


----------



## debaser

Yeah, it's _that_ good


----------



## tambourine-man

I don't really understand the reaction it got from the gaming press.  Seemed a little disproportionate to the problems most end-users faced.  But then, the gaming press are rarely sympathetic towards any attempt to do something slightly different.

I think a lot of the game's fans are willing to overlook the fuck ups because of what the game attempts to achieve, even if it only delivers in parts.  I have no doubt Techland will get it right if the franchise is allowed to develop.


----------



## spacebound

playing fifa 2012 right now. fucking love this game man. i really only play video games when i'm on oxycodone because of the slight energy boost it gives me. i love it. milan is my favorite club team in real life so i have a manager mode going with them and it's so much fun. i love buying/selling players and scouting young talent, etc. pato is the man in this game!!


----------



## Seyer

At first I was hyped about MW3, but now that Ive progressed in playing the game I see that its complete garbage. Once Im done with it, trading it in and going back to MW2, maybe even MW1 which is the last *good* COD game that has been released.


----------



## r2khimself

kaywholed said:


> skyrim.



I just finished Oblivion (I know, I suck) and I'm playing Fallout: NV right now. I hope my girlfriend got me Skyrim for Christmas. I'll play the hell out of that game.


----------



## spacebound

tweakyb said:


> At first I was hyped about MW3, but now that Ive progressed in playing the game I see that its complete garbage. Once Im done with it, trading it in and going back to MW2, maybe even MW1 which is the last *good* COD game that has been released.


couldn't agree more. it's shitty shitty shitty. very disappointed.


----------



## tambourine-man

MW1 was thrilling.  That shit was like a movie.  I still get a rush when the Viper chopper goes down in the street and you're tasked with reaching the pilot in time.

MW2 didn't come close.  I haven't bothered with the third instalment.


----------



## Seyer

I love the campaigns for all of them. MW1 was definately the most difficult though because of the unlimited enemies forcing you to actually *move* while you kill them. 2 and 3 just had a certain amount so once you kill them, theres no more. 

Campaign = Awesome
Multiplayer = Garbage


----------



## spacebound

got assassin's creed revelations, and boy oh boy this game rocks. i have always loved the past assassin's creeds but this one is by far the best looking as well as best playing i've experienced. i will be severely addicted to this for a while.


----------



## tambourine-man

What's different about it?

Does it involve something other than sneaking around and stabbing people?

:D


----------



## L2R

all the sneaking and stabbing would be more bareable if every other background character weren't saying the same phrases (in different voices, no less!?!)

i'm playing nothing these two months overseas, left all my consoles at home this time. strangely, this trip i'm doing the least amount of touristing too (none )


----------



## Demarcus

I like to playing football and hockey, because these games keeps maintain our body
and increase our stamina.....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Picked up a Kinnect for my 360 and and playing games: Fighters Uncaged & UFC Workout


----------



## jazzbrain44

I started playing Vish city and forza last night.It both are amazing game.


----------



## The_Rogue

MW3.  I am obsessed.  but AUGH my XBL sub just ran out today, no $ to spare.  sad panda.


----------



## J.Wallace

Battlefield 3, fucking amazing! Single Player is kinda lame, but the multiplayer is so fucking addictive. Up to level 14 in multiplayer, and probably half way through the campaign.

When I started multiplayer, I was horrible, I mean horrible. The game just felt weird as hell to me. Then suddenly about a week ago it all just clicked, and I've been a beast ever since. So much fun!

I'm laughing at you Call Of Duty fan boys, have fun buying and playing the same game since MW1. Whoever is responsible for the Call Of Duty series should be beaten to shit. The old WW2 games were execellent, and MW1 was great, but after that it went down hill. I will never ever support those guys. They're simply repackaging the same game year after year. They release one every year around the holidays, just goes to show it's about money! Fuck them! I refuse to pay $60 for a game that is nothing more than a repackaged MW1.


----------



## xstayfadedx

The last game I played was call of duty: black ops  yeah I know....  My sister had to take the 360 up to CT when she had to go live with my father.  I miss staying up late with her talking about life and going on live being trolls/owning people making people surprised that we were girls.  LOL and I miss playing zombies and getting scared when we randomly started getting attacked :') the good memories...  I miss my sister.


----------



## skyHiGuy

All my gaming mates are addicted to skyrim. (skycrack!)
It's all they talk about now and all they play...
...meanwhile I am still immersed in dark souls
What an awesome hard as nails game. Loving it!


----------



## tambourine-man

skyHiGuy said:


> ...meanwhile I am still immersed in dark souls
> What an awesome hard as nails game. Loving it!


Had considered buying that.

Maybe when Skyrim has run out of steam.


----------



## skyHiGuy

^Wont happen, once you're mainlining skyrim you hooked for ever


----------



## tambourine-man

I dunno.  I thought that about Oblivion until I essentially broke the game for myself by achieving 100% chameleon enchantments with duplicated sigil stones.  Got boring real quick after that.  The same could be said for alchemy/restoration overpowering in Skyrim (which I've so far avoided using extensively so I don't destroy the game for myself).

I've come to regard Bethesda's glitches as a get-out clause for addicted players.  Game affecting your life?  Just use an exploit and the game will lose it's challenge and charm within a week. :D

Having said that, I've already started planning my second character when I've done with this one.


----------



## skyHiGuy

tambourine-man said:


> Having said that, I've already started planning my second character when I've done with this one.



just one more dose,
Ha!
see you are addicted


----------



## Seyer

Gold subscription expired, looks like Ill be playing MW3's Spec Ops from now on. Ill probably give Campaign a try on Veteran.


----------



## L2R

although i don't normally play _that_ much, two months without gaming is making me jones hard for a console.


----------



## New

I am currently Playing Deus Ex:Human Revolution. Buy it and play it. And love yourself for it. It took a second for me to get the hang of how goddamn hard normal is, but once I did, I have so much trouble pulling myself away.


----------



## L2R

so much trouble with what was that, rys?


----------



## New

I have trouble with disengaging myself from the game.


----------



## L2R

yeah i know, i was lamely playing a naughty double entendre with your selected turn of phrase.




farrrrk, i need some gaming dammit! 3.5 weeks to go


----------



## ♪♫d-__-b♫♪

downloaded CoD4 and ive been playing that nonstop for the past week. it will always be the best CoD imo


----------



## ricardo08

playing UFC '09 while i wait for UFC 3


----------



## Seyer

♪♫d-__-b♫♪;10258571 said:
			
		

> it will always be the best CoD


This ^


----------



## atri

started playing through red dead redemption a second time. absolutely love this game.


----------



## rocknroll702

rage and COD


----------



## Wolfy90

Ballin out in NBA 2k12 game plays like real ball.


----------



## L2R

atri said:


> started playing through red dead redemption a second time. absolutely love this game.



get all the gaming in while you can now. your clock is ticking, bro.


----------



## Keaton

Been playing CoD4 pretty much non-stop lately.
I played it on the Wii before, I much prefer the Xbox version.

I'll be buying Red Dead Redemption and Fallout 3 once I get paid.


----------



## debaser

Bought *Fallout New Vegas* for 8 euros new. Cool deal methinks.


----------



## Keaton

I'm gonna pick up the game of the year edition for both.
They come with all of the DLC


----------



## Seyer

Fallout 3 is awesome :3


----------



## guineaPig

Was playing nothing but skyrim, but decided there wasn't enough to kill.  So I picked deadspace 2 up again.
It's been out for awhile, I know, but I can only play it for so long at a time. 
So dark and creepy. The other night it made me jump for like the 'nth time and I said fuck it and went around just catching butterflies in skyrim. 
Might as well get my fill on the games I own, because when tekken tag 2 comes out it's not leaving the xbox for a long time.


----------



## tambourine-man

I just played LA Noire.  Christ, that shit was boring.  Entire gameplay amounts to:

Feel controller rumble, press A
Try to link facial twitches to totally vague/irrelevant evidence
Drive somewhere

*repeat*

Dull.


----------



## freddy47

^I was playing that game while a former cop relative of mine was at my house and he picked all the right options.

Like seriously didn't miss a beat.


----------



## tambourine-man

I ended up reading a guide to get the correct options, and even after it explained why a response was linked to a clue... the link still didn't make any sense - at least, not one that you could accurately work out in normal gameplay.

Total shit.

A fine example of a game that was built around a new visual technology (facial animations), without much thought given to how fun it would be to play.


----------



## freddy47

^I guess you have to have a cop mind to make all those connections to the evidence.

I didn't get most of them till my relative came over and was bored and watched me play the game (he used to be on homicide before he transferred to an anti gangs unit until he was forcibly retired). Guess it takes a particular type of mind to make those types of connections. 

Although I agree the game did get excruciatingly boring at times. So much driving around and cop conversations. Not enough action.


----------



## L2R

i still want to play it. the only offputting note i've read on it is that you can finish the game no matter how bad you are at it. every click, right or wrong, eventually moves the story along.


----------



## freddy47

^Yeah that was another downside. You can literally set up a frame job on some guy who may not even be that good of a suspect and still the story rolls on. Also it's not as "free roam" as you would like you being a fan of GTA. 

IMO they should have mixed it up like with the now defunct-True Crime franchise. Not too much but just enough so the game would have had a nice balance between detective work and action. There is this street crime thing you can do. You get a call on your radio saying some dudes are robbing a bank or something and then you drive there. But it feels so... I dunno forced? Scripted? It doesn't have that free roam feel to it I guess is what I'm saying.

I mean in GTA a lot of random things can happen and they do. They don't in this game which just makes it feel so boring. The story though is fantastic. Very well written. Feels like a good noir movie.


----------



## L2R

limitation of the tech at present, i'm afraid. it was already three discs as it is. 

true crime was alright, with real maps and the ethical element. just too buggy when i played it, which really stopped me in my tracks.


----------



## freddy47

> true crime was alright, with real maps and the ethical element. just too buggy when i played it, which really stopped me in my tracks.



Yeah it was incredibly buggy. If not for that though the game would have been a lot better. I was really looking forward to True Crime Hong Kong until they cancelled it. Real bummer. Wanted to cruise around Kowloon and blow people up.


----------



## L2R

shiiiit, were they seriously making that? damn! it was good to see kowloon in that blockbuster last year (i forget which).... i would have loved to have experienced it just once before they brought it down. it sounded like a very unique and special, albeit fucking scary, place to be in, now forever gone. 


i've secretly fantasised for a cabramatta mid 90's gta game. cabra is a western sydney suburb known for its vietnamese gangs (who incidentally are responsible for australia's only political assassination) the most prominent of which was 5T. i imagined it being called GanGTA (making pun on viet accent).

edit: wait.. wasn't that a video game.... a call of duty perhaps....i might be mistaking for blockbuster film.... ugh, too drunk to think. bai jiu pwns me once again.


----------



## freddy47

> shiiiit, were they seriously making that? damn! it was good to see kowloon in that blockbuster last year (i forget which).... i would have loved to have experienced it just once before they brought it down. it sounded like a very unique and special, albeit fucking scary, place to be in, now forever gone.



I take it you are referring to the Kowloon Walled City that was demolished in 1994? Yeah it was pretty cool. My parents took me to see it when I was a kid. We didn't go inside of course. But I did see the outside of it and I just remembered it looking really cool and run down. Kind of like a modern yet ancient ruin if that makes any sense. Of course by the time I saw it most if not all the inhabitants had already been evicted for the demolition.



> i've secretly fantasised for a cabramatta mid 90's gta game. cabra is a western sydney suburb known for its vietnamese gangs (who incidentally are responsible for australia's only political assassination) the most prominent of which was 5T. i imagined it being called GanGTA (making pun on viet accent).



Australia has only had one political assassination in its entire history? And the one time it did happen it was done by immigrants? Wow. You guys are nice. Makes me want to move Australia  What is the name of said Viet gang?

I've also had my own GTA fantasies although mine are a lot less realistic I guess (or more depending on how you look at it). I've always wanted to take the whole San Andreas concept of multiple cities and expand it to like the whole United States or something. Think about how bad ass that would be! It would be fucking INSANE!!! I hope one day the tech gets advanced enough for that to happen. Imagine hanging out in Liberty City, then taking a flight to Vice City, then going to San Andreas! That would be so cool and epic!!! The game could literally never end. There would be so many Easter eggs not to mention random jobs you could do. Think about it 



> edit: wait.. wasn't that a video game.... a call of duty perhaps....i might be mistaking for blockbuster film.... ugh, too drunk to think. bai jiu pwns me once again.



Yeah I think that is one of the levels in Call of Duty Black Ops. It is also one of the multi player maps. But technically its wasn't actually the Walled City it was another part of Kowloon near where the old airport use to be. My mom grew up there and I guess it really did look like that. Fucking Hong Kong ghetto.

Also I hope you're not drinking that nasty rice wine when at Bai Jiu. I could never stand that stuff honestly. The only thing I drink that is made in China is Tsingtao.

Wait is Bai Jiu a noun or a verb? Now I got myself confused. I mean I guess technically it is a verb but it is also an event so wouldn't that make it a noun? Fuck I'm drunk too. Perhaps when I wake up tomorrow and read this post it will become painfully obvious.


----------



## L2R

imagine a gta mmo :D

bai jiu = white liquor, it's a strong spirit to drink while eating. i love the stuff.


----------



## freddy47

> imagine a gta mmo



Now you're fucking talking man. Shit that would be awesome! And you can form your own gangs and take territory in cities. Would be a 10 times better than WOW or any MMO out there.



> bai jiu = white liquor, it's a strong spirit to drink while eating. i love the stuff.



oh right I was mixing up the Cantonese pingyin with the Mandarin. In Cantonese white is pronounced with a ch ending. So it would sound like bach jiu not bai jiu.


----------



## L2R

Wu liang ye and Moutai ftmfw

Back on topic, I'll be reunited with my beloved 360 on Wednesday. Prolly will settle back to the old familiarity of fifa11 and gtaiv.


----------



## Seyer

L2R said:


> imagine a gta mmo :D


----------



## Keaton

Finally picked up Battlefield 3.
Started the Campaign yesterday, but got distracted.
So far I'm blown away by the graphics (probably moreso because I've been playing CoD4 for the past three weeks) and the gameplay is pretty cool.
There seems to be a pretty wide variety of weaponry available, but I haven't picked up anything, just sticking to what I start the level with.

I'll be binging tonight, get good enough to feel comfortable going online


----------



## atri

trine 2


----------



## TheAppleCore

L2R said:


> i still want to play it. the only offputting note i've read on it is that you can finish the game no matter how bad you are at it. every click, right or wrong, eventually moves the story along.



Yeah, that kills a game for me.


----------



## atri

tambourine-man said:


> I ended up reading a guide to get the correct options, and even after it explained why a response was linked to a clue... the link still didn't make any sense - at least, not one that you could accurately work out in normal gameplay.
> 
> Total shit.
> 
> A fine example of a game that was built around a new visual technology (facial animations), without much thought given to how fun it would be to play.



that game WAS a tech demo. looked amazing but there was no substance. i feel like the driving could have been left out entirely because while flying around town running over pedestrians and slamming into to other cars sounds like die hard 1935 on paper, it doesnt translate as well into the game. 
i traded it in for bf3


----------



## pammy

At the moment games i like to play for single player are Driver San Franscansisco,Rage,The Force Unleashed2,and for my multiplayer game to play its got to beCall Of Duty 3 Modern Warfare,i think Rage being the best graphically out of others.


----------



## Seyer

pammy said:


> Call Of Duty 3 Modern Warfare


Wut.


----------



## Darksidesam

Cod4 peoples get on it


----------



## pammy

Cod mw3


----------



## pammy

Sorry i dont get what you mean by wut?





tweakyb said:


> Wut.


----------



## Seyer

darksidedsam said:


> Cod4 peoples get on it


Fucking word. MW > MW2 > MW3.



pammy said:


> Sorry i dont get what you mean by wut?


Call of Duty 3 Modern Warfare does not exist.


----------



## twentysix

Was on BF3 for a good minute.

Now I'm back to playing Reach.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I've been forcibly separated from my 360 for nearly 2 weeks.  I reunite tonight but I'll likely play the SW MMO on my laptop.  hehe


----------



## Keaton

twentysix said:


> Was on BF3 for a good minute.


Got rid of my copy for MW3 
Switching back and forth between that and Fallout 3 atm.


----------



## MikeOekiM

just got UFC undisputed 3


----------



## skyHiGuy

I just got 3RLoD 3
(Yes 3 xboxes gone the way of death)8(


----------



## Keaton

Fallout has stolen my soul.


----------



## L2R

the first mass effect


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Playing some add-ons to Fallout 3 that my brother got me for my birthday. And Soul Caliber IV, which I picked up used very cheaply since SCV was about to come out. Ivy and Voldo ftw


----------



## guineaPig

I will still never forgive them for changing the way ivy and voldo played.
They were my two best chars in SCII.


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Halo Reach.


----------



## Opiates4lyfe

idk my dick is stuck in the hole in the cd tray


----------



## pammy

portal 2,mindbending!oh and MW3 love it to bits.


----------



## L2R

reverted to fifa a bit.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Halo 4, Nov 6

I am looking forward to this if only because its not Bungie this time.


----------



## delta_9

> I am looking forward to this if only because its not Bungie this time.


Why?  Bungie's been at this for a long time, and they've proven time and again that they damn sure know how to make great games.  Sure, the 343 team has plenty of former Bungie employees, but as a whole they've yet to prove themselves.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

delta_9 said:


> Why?  Bungie's been at this for a long time, and they've proven time and again that they damn sure know how to make great games.  Sure, the 343 team has plenty of former Bungie employees, but as a whole they've yet to prove themselves.


 
Not disagreeing with what you say, just think it is nice to get a fresh take on this franchise.


----------



## delta_9

Ah ok, I thought you meant there was something wrong with the way Bungie's been doing things all this time.(alhough I don't agree with _everything_ they've done)
I'm excited to see how 343 does with their debut game as well.


----------



## skyHiGuy

I want to be playing this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1HlYTukh9A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Isopropanol

I'm still playin halo 3 :')


----------



## debaser

Playing *FF XIII-2*, I'm at the beginning of the game. Superb art design.

Oh, got the guide too. Will read it somewhere in the game.


----------



## rickolasnice

Worms armageddon.. We should get a bl worms tournament going.. Only costs 800 points ( so it's about £8 )..

Download it and add naughty neek (send me message so i know ur from here )


----------



## twentysix

I played Dark Souls for the longest I ever remember playing a game, straight... Recently. Fell quite hard for it. It has a decent online component, but I suck at PVP... Plus it is all who can backstab first, so I sort of lost interest in that. Coop is neat. Really enjoy the game, other than getting killed in PVP.


----------



## MikeOekiM

anybody have NBA2k12 who wants to get their face beat in?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

L2R said:


> the first mass effect


 
I got that recently but havent played yet.


----------



## tambourine-man

Crackdown and Crackdown 2.

I can't believe I missed these games first time around.  Open world fun.

For those that have never seen it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJyjG56xft4

Co-op fun: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRJRlWY7R38&feature=endscreen&NR=1


----------



## watsons torment

Trials HD






i love this game. hard.


----------



## atri

ive been playing dark souls too. game is so hard but tons of fun.


----------



## maxalfie

I'm busy enjoying playing Max Payne 3 at the mo. For me Rockstar make some kick ass games. 
Now I just can't wait for Grand Theft Auto 5 to be released.
I don't think I have ever had so much value for money than I have from the GTA games.


----------



## shimazu

bought Dead Rising 2, havent played it yet

got an itching to play Left4Dead 2 today I used to love that game


----------



## debaser

^ You should have bought DR2 Off the Record, it's much better, in DR2 a lot of things are broken, and Chuck is random compared to Franck's badassness. Not counting the sandbox mode which is absent from the original DR2.


----------



## Seyer

Thinking Ill turn on my cousins 360 soon and pop Skate 2 in. Loved Skate, lets see how the second one compares. I wish they had the third one though.


----------



## shimazu

I played a little bit of DR2 last night it was still fun though. playing left 4 dead 2 right now


----------



## garrygofast

dr2 was bad imo.. I prefer h.o.d overkill.. hanging out also for gta 5.. many hrs are going missing with that one!


----------



## tambourine-man

The Dead Rising series is bad, full stop.

Too many bugs, unforgivably crappy controls, slow loading, poor save system, text-based cut-scenes reminiscent of 80's role playing games, yadda yadda, etc...


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Ghost Recon: FS


----------



## shimazu

my xbl gamertag is goodchron420 

I mostly play left 4 dead 2 , nba jamz, or black ops


----------



## debaser

Dead Island


----------



## MikeOekiM

loulou reed said:


> Dead Island



I'm just about to start playing that game as well so maybe we can play online together.


----------



## debaser

^Sure. I have a two months card for free online gaming. My gamertag is zombivaliant


----------



## MikeOekiM

i'll add you next time i go on


----------



## MikeOekiM

sent


----------



## New

I just received DJ HERO 2 - I am going to play the SHIT into it in order to PLAY the shit out of it.


----------



## DooMMooD

*NBA 2K12*

Only game worth playing on the 360 (vs PC) currently, IMO.  If you play send me a message we'll exchange GTs.  

Get at me.


----------



## fallout

MW3, can't get enough of ranking up over and over. on my 8th prestige right now.


----------



## atri

dark souls


----------



## AbandonedTeddy

i started playing black ops,, have 3d22hrs on it.. Im trying to get to 15 prestige by black ops 2.. Im at almost 5th prestige. Im putting in now about 10 hours every two days. I have an ok 1.75 kdr and quick scoping is what i also do. Add Me on XBL if you want to quickscope: AbandonedTeddy


----------



## shimazu

I liked Black Ops better than MW3.

I mostly used the G11 w low power scope, Commando w red dot, or the AUG w Acog scope


----------



## THCified

Hell yeah, Black Ops is awesome. Had it in my collection and haven't played it that much, tested the MW3 and found it a bit disappointing, started with Black Ops then and yes, it's better...waaaaay better


----------



## shimazu

I would say my top 3 Call of Dutys are 

Call of Duty
Modern Warfare 1
Black Ops

Ive been ranking a lot today


----------



## shimazu

anyone play Left 4 Dead 2? I wouldnt mind killing zombies with real people with mics who are chill

also gamestop suckered me into buying 3 used games when I originally just planned to buy GTA4 (sold it previously).

Ended up getting GTAIV, Deus Ex: Human Revlution, andThe Metal Gear Solid HD Collection (MGS2, MGS3, MGSPeace Walker).

not sure whether to play Deus or MGS2 first.

firsr world problems


----------



## New

human revolution. It's the shit.


----------



## THCified

Play GTA IV 

And my Top-3-Ranking of COD is as following:
Black Ops
World at War
Modern Warfare

Hopefully BO2 will be better than it looks in the Teaser.


----------



## debaser

Eh, good idea, THCified, I've got a copy of GTA IV somewhere, gonna play it soon.


----------



## MikeOekiM

a bunch of us should play GTA IV online and fuck shit up.


----------



## THCified

GTA is da bomb :D I think i'm playing GTA MP these days!


----------



## guineaPig

Lollipop chainsaw. The very basic concept was explained and i was down.
Cheer leader with a giant ass chain saw vs zombies.


----------



## L2R

just started mass effect 2 after giving up on that second saren fight in the first one.


----------



## shimazu

yeah that kind of pissed me off too in ME1. Not trying to give out spoilers but lets just say its similiar to a famous Bill Murray movie


----------



## L2R

i youtubed the finale. seriously, that difficulty spike was just fucking stupid. loved it to that point.


----------



## shimazu

I played it as just a regular shooter though, I picked the class with no psionic abilities.

It was really annoying because I had a glitch where once my gun over-heated it would never cool down unless I saved and restarted.


----------



## shimazu

Assasins Creed III looks kind of cheesy. at least the trailer did. 

looks like it was produced by LT Smash

yvan eht nioj


----------



## Keaton

Hey guys, I wanna get a new fighting game.
What do you recommend?


----------



## MikeOekiM

the newest ufc game so i can rape ur face


----------



## L2R

street fighter x tekken looks pretty awesome


----------



## Keaton

I was thinkin about picking up tekken, isn't there a new one coming out soon?


----------



## guineaPig

Tekken tag 2 drops in September.
Only had to wait for a little over a decade.

It looks awesome.


----------



## JoshE

Just finished Sniper Elite V2.

Not the best, but the xray vision is pretty sweet.


----------



## *samsonite*

MW3•FFA Gunplay•Terminal


----------



## HeadphonesandLSD

L4D1/L4D2, a bit of MW3/Black Ops, and I sometimes hop on GTA IV and Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## pammy

Sleeping Dogs in a short while cant wait!x


----------



## guineaPig

Guys....guys....if you pre-order tekken tag 2 not only do you get bikini outfits for the female characters, you also get a "snoop-dog stage".
I can only assume it's a stage somehow involving snoop-dog.
Needless to say, I'm pre-ordering that shit.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Halo 4 
fallout 3


----------



## debaser

Playing the heck out of _Dead Rising 2 Off the Record_, great game. It just doesnt give all its full potential to casual gamers who want a quick fix of mindless killery...

And I just started _Fallout 3 New Vegas_, which appears to be great just from what I've seen of it.

edit: and I'm on a few tactical J-RPGs right now, on PSP mostly.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Happy wars

rainbow six vegas 2


----------



## MikeOekiM

DrinksWithEvil said:


> rainbow six vegas 2



lol that game is so old


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Still bad ass and people still play online


----------



## MikeOekiM

i use to be amazing


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Il fuck u with my)p90


----------



## MikeOekiM

i would fuck u with any weapon in my prime


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I just picked up TWD Game of the Year addition today.


----------



## ColdntBeCanny

sour diesel and Prototype go together nicely..


----------



## Badroll7

Nba 2k


----------



## PurpleFoot

Gears of War 3, best game ever made.


----------



## dopemegently

Fallout 3 GOTY edition for the hundreth time; seriously ugly game, but just an all time great imho.


----------



## Max Power

I'm about to start Dead Space 3. 

Someone hold me.


----------



## dopemegently

I've just started playing L.A Noire (I know it's old), and it's great IMO.


----------



## RDP89

Bioshock,Ghosts, wish I had BF 4 oh and hitman absolution


----------



## skyHiGuy

Dark Souls 2 since Feb
Dark Souls 1 since 2012
Totally addicted total crap player


----------



## wizards81

skyHiGuy said:


> Dark Souls 2 since Feb
> Dark Souls 1 since 2012
> Totally addicted total crap player



Why don't you get a Xbox One?


----------



## Greenstar420

Anyone playing Titanfall on 360?  It is insane


----------



## skyHiGuy

wizards81 said:


> Why don't you get a Xbox One?



No need still playing Dark Souls. It's the only game that works for me at the moment. 
Gloomy and doomy and dark


----------



## What 23

I enjoyed Dark Souls 2 (1 and 2, but 2 here), but for some reason quit. I was in that one pit area, and got lost, on my fifth playthrough. It got old. Back to Halo 4. It's quick. Get in games. Fly around and run around. It suits me. 

I was playing Dark Souls 2... I didn't like it nearly as much as Dark Souls 1. I mean it had a lot of good going for it, but something about the design just wasn't doing it for me. Something about the feel of it, really, I should say. It didn't have the feel as DS1. I can't see how people can keep playing the same stuff over and over again. I mean I guess... I guess I could create new characters. I may get back into it sometime. But it takes a lot of investment, and also, I don't care much for the PVP, or getting ganked. The lag made it not feel genuine, much of the time, the PVP. PVE is great, though!

I really need to (want to) finish the storyline of GTA V.


----------



## Jibult

I've been playing Black Flag this past week or two. Assassin's Creed: Black Flag, I mean.

My dumb ass didn't realize the last time I replaced my 360 that I'd have to start over on all my games... Sucked at first but now it's like I'm going through and getting everything I missed the first time-around. Usually I play games through once and then basically forget about 'em unless they've got a sweet multiplayer set-up.


----------



## What 23

Didn't grab your hard-drive? 

I had an older model and the disc drive stopped reading things so I just got a newer model for 100 bucks on eBay, and my old hard drive didn't fit so I took it apart and just plugged in the actual drive, without all the excess plastic.


----------



## Jibult

What 23 said:


> Didn't grab your hard-drive?







Jibult said:


> My dumb ass





No... No, I didn't. It was a spur of the moment thing. I was just getting into a game (I think it was GTA5 online, can't remember for sure, though) when all of a sudden my 360 stopped reading all but like 3 game discs. So I got all pissed, took the games that it definitely played and the console to Gamestop and exchanged for a refurbished one that's lasted for a while now.

I seem to go through the things a lot. I feel like I let too much dust get inside the console, which in turns causes overheating issues. Might just be a shitty console, though, fuck if I really know. I just figure it's my fault I've replaced my 360 maybe four or five times since it first came out.


Pretty sure I'll be spending some of that extra Christmas money I'll be making at work to get a next-gen system soon. I'm thinkin' of switchin' sides for a PS4, though.


----------



## dankplantgrower

Anyone ever download the 2 free games every month? I still play Clash of Heroes and Dungeon Defenders semi regularly. My most played game is Halo 4, usually FFA matches or team heavies. I know its old but its still got the magic, never even got Ghosts this time due to bad reviews from my friends. Anyone want to bust out on any of these mentioned games my gamertag is the same thing as my Bluelight handle.


----------



## Jibult

dankplantgrower said:


> Anyone ever download the 2 free games every month? I still play Clash of Heroes and Dungeon Defenders semi regularly. My most played game is Halo 4, usually FFA matches or team heavies. I know its old but its still got the magic, never even got Ghosts this time due to bad reviews from my friends. Anyone want to bust out on any of these mentioned games my gamertag is the same thing as my Bluelight handle.




Not every month, but I make sure to check out what's available. I haven't really gotten anything from it that's really good, though, but I've only had Gold for about a year and a half now so yeah....

That GameInformer magazine Gamestop sends me every month is pretty sweet for that too. Tells me everything I need to know about what's coming out, free or otherwise.


----------



## Gibby the Great

delta_9 said:


> No halo players in here?
> I'm gonna be right pissed off if/when the H2 servers are shut down.



fuck yeah halo reach all day every day. and skyrim/fallout/gta/minecraft


----------

